# Anyone have aftermarket wheels on their Tiguan?



## Vento (Feb 16, 1999)

*2018 Tiguan Wheel Fitment*

Does anyone know what the wheel fitments are for the 2018 Tiguan? 17" and 18" including offset? 

Thanks


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

17" Tulsa are 7x17 Et 40 with 215/65r17


----------



## buzzin (Dec 1, 2005)

On my Highline 4Motion, the wheels are 7 X 18", 5 X 112, ET 43, and the bore is 57. Or at least that's what they tell me.


----------



## Vento (Feb 16, 1999)

Thanks. I'm trying to see if my 17" Volkswagen Joda wheels will work for a winter setup. They are 17" x 7 ET54 I believe.


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

Vento said:


> Thanks. I'm trying to see if my 17" Volkswagen Joda wheels will work for a winter setup. They are 17" x 7 ET54 I believe.


For reference, I installed my 19x8 et 50 Cadiz wheels off my old golf R. With 255/50r19 rubber. 

Due to the offset they needed 10mm spacers up front to clear the break caliper. The rears had lots of room. 

I'm running 10mm spacers up front and 15mm in the back for aesthetics. 

You will probably need spacers up front as well with an et of 54.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

can i see some pics of the wheels... looking to get some spacers for looks as well. 




mikebiketike said:


> For reference, I installed my 19x8 et 50 Cadiz wheels off my old golf R. With 255/50r19 rubber.
> 
> Due to the offset they needed 10mm spacers up front to clear the break caliper. The rears had lots of room.
> 
> ...


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

buzzin said:


> On my Highline 4Motion, the wheels are 7 X 18", 5 X 112, ET 43, and the bore is 57. Or at least that's what they tell me.


Got the same tig. Got some audi reps 7.5 x 17 et 45 for winter. Hopefully will clear the front without spacers.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

daisoman said:


> can i see some pics of the wheels... looking to get some spacers for looks as well.


https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171003/30a1082cea4233d55887238cf890fd8c.jpg

Et 45 will be very close to the front break caliper. 
The photo above is 19x8 et50 with 10mm spacers up front and 15mm in the back.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

thanks.... can i ask where you got those clear side markers? 

will test fit the wheels once we get the tiguan.... anyday now.. I hate how US got 6 year warranty and i had to pay extra for that.



mikebiketike said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171003/30a1082cea4233d55887238cf890fd8c.jpg
> 
> Et 45 will be very close to the front break caliper.
> The photo above is 19x8 et50 with 10mm spacers up front and 15mm in the back.


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

daisoman said:


> thanks.... can i ask where you got those clear side markers?
> 
> will test fit the wheels once we get the tiguan.... anyday now.. I hate how US got 6 year warranty and i had to pay extra for that.


2012 Beetle side markers fit. EBay has a set of clear markers.


----------



## Denverguy (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm looking at snow tires and might put them on my factory wheels so that I can buy other wheels for the summer tires. It's tough to picture what wheels may look good, there're chrome, black, etc., that all look pretty sweet but I'm wondering if anyone has pictures of theirs I can take a look at. Anyone have aftermarket wheels installed?


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

S5 reps. 17" but the tires are not spec for our car. 45et all around. Front is super tight but it clears the caliper.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Denverguy (Nov 19, 2017)

Nice! Looks good. My Tig is black so I'm considering that style but probably in Chrome.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Those looks incredibly tiny hah


----------



## JoCoZa (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm thinking about getting some 19" soon. I was originally thinking silver because they always look good and classy, and are the safe bet, but my eye has also been on some gunmetal wheels I've come across. The problem is my car is platinum grey, so I can't decide if gunmetal wheels will clash, because they are close to platinum grey, or look pretty cool.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Coderedpl said:


> Those looks incredibly tiny hah


Lol they are. Got them used off a passat but the tires are good for this season so I'll roll with it. Got 17" for winter cuz it's the cheapest to replace 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebiketike (Sep 17, 2015)

19” Cadiz


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

not really aftermarket, but OEM+: 19x9 Mallory wheels. 
i couldnt stand the wheels that came on this car, VWoA really has been ****ing up lately hahaha


----------



## r_diaz13 (Aug 3, 2016)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> not really aftermarket, but OEM+: 19x9 Mallory wheels.
> i couldnt stand the wheels that came on this car, VWoA really has been ****ing up lately hahaha


Man Everytime I see your pictures I want to loose and just lower mine. Would love to see it on some neuspeed wheels

Riding in my Mk6 GLI Gen3


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

r_diaz13 said:


> Man Everytime I see your pictures I want to loose and just lower mine. Would love to see it on some neuspeed wheels
> 
> Riding in my Mk6 GLI Gen3


haha thanks man!
what kind of Nuespeed wheels? i can arrange something and post them up for you.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

r_diaz13 said:


> Man Everytime I see your pictures I want to loose and just lower mine. Would love to see it on some neuspeed wheels
> 
> Riding in my Mk6 GLI Gen3


i am putting some Nuespeed RES10 on tomorrow night, snag a few pictures and post them up.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Not mine but saw this one in a parking lot. White just as mine but parked 4-5 spots away. 2018 Tigs are still rare and at first I thought it was mine, but my keyfob didn't work. Then I looked down and saw those wheels 🤤

Rotiform KPS 20" + winter tires lol this guy is ballin'. I must say 20" looks really nice on the new Tig.


----------



## r_diaz13 (Aug 3, 2016)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> haha thanks man!
> what kind of Nuespeed wheels? i can arrange something and post them up for you.


19 RES10 . Haven't decided if hyper silver or bronze. Yours just has the right level of lowered but not slammed. Mallory's are beautiful don't get me wrong, but those Neuspeed's are just perfect to me.

Riding in my Mk6 GLI Gen3


----------



## r_diaz13 (Aug 3, 2016)

Bawlti said:


> Not mine but saw this one in a parking lot. White just as mine but parked 4-5 spots away. 2018 Tigs are still rare and at first I thought it was mine, but my keyfob didn't work. Then I looked down and saw those wheels 🤤
> 
> Rotiform KPS 20" + winter tires lol this guy is ballin'. I must say 20" looks really nice on the new Tig.


Yeah please post. those are my favorite wheels period. Been drooling over them and tempted to get them for my gli . They are on sale right now 

That guy is just a baller. Needs some ride height adjustments but the white and those wheels are just insane.

Riding in my Mk6 GLI Gen3


----------



## nahe888 (Nov 19, 2011)

TSW ascent 20x8.5 +32 on 255/40R20 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

nahe888 said:


> TSW ascent 20x8.5 +32 on 255/40R20


Those look great!


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

20s look really good on even stock tiguans 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PATVW (Jul 27, 2016)

*17 inches for my winter set*

old Jetta wheel that I stripped of the varnish and repainted black mat.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

*18x8 wheels?*

I don't know anything about wheel sizes and how they fit so I need your help.

I'm taking off the 18"'wheels on my JSW tdi before the buyback on Thurs.

Do you think these will for the tiguan ? I'd need thicker tires obviously. 18x8 , 112mm, 50 offset.

And how do you think they would look? Too much? 

Debating if I should keep or sell them.
Specs for the 18 oem tiguan pizza wheels attached as well.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan0402 (Jan 23, 2018)

Go with 20x9s. Will look much better.


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

This is what we will roll with after spring time. Audi S5's 19x8.5 with 32 offseet 255/45/19.

Not sure what Tig you have but on 52 offsett will definitely need spacers. 
Best fit for MK2 is in the range of 38 to 43.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Peeler look great! Was considering them as well. Can’t wait to see your finished product.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Iljata said:


> Not sure what Tig you have but on 52 offsett will definitely need spacers.


Not necessarily true

He's going from a 18x7, ET43 to a 18x*8*, ET50......so the (possible) new "Karthoums" would sit out 6mm further than the OEM wheels do


I think they'd look alright, personally. AND you already have them = free


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

snobrdrdan said:


> Not necessarily true
> 
> He's going from a 18x7, ET43 to a 18x*8*, ET50......so the (possible) new "Karthoums" would sit out 6mm further than the OEM wheels do
> 
> ...


Caliper clearance might be a problem.
My stock 17" wheels have 7mm clearance 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I doubt it, but nothing a simple/quick test fit could confirm though


----------



## Dcrews (Sep 28, 2017)

*stance*



vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> not really aftermarket, but OEM+: 19x9 Mallory wheels.
> i couldnt stand the wheels that came on this car, VWoA really has been ****ing up lately hahaha


Love the stance on your Tiguan. Is it a 2018? I have been looking to lower mine but haven't had any luck. What did you use to get this stance?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Dcrews said:


> Love the stance on your Tiguan. Is it a 2018? I have been looking to lower mine but haven't had any luck. What did you use to get this stance?


thank you! i appreciate the comments.
yes, 2018 SE with 4Motion!

currently i am running H&R sport springs.


----------



## Dcrews (Sep 28, 2017)

*Part #*



vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> thank you! i appreciate the comments.
> yes, 2018 SE with 4Motion!
> 
> currently i am running H&R sport springs.


Can you post the part # you used. I want to order them ASAP.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> currently i am running H&R sport springs.


How are those springs treating you in terms of ride quality? Would it pass “wife test”?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Dcrews said:


> Can you post the part # you used. I want to order them ASAP.


these are actually sport springs for the MK7 GTI... i can grab the part number when i get home tonight and post it up later. but any MK7 GTI sport spring will work. 



bateau said:


> How are those springs treating you in terms of ride quality? Would it pass “wife test”?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


the wife approves!!!
if you look closely in the picture above, you can see my wife's head sitting in the passenger seat. she doesn't mind the ride at all as we take my car everywhere.

there is the normal "bumpiness" that comes with having sport springs, but other than that the ride quality and handling are excellent! as with ANY H&R product.


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> the wife approves!!!
> if you look closely in the picture above, you can see my wife's head sitting in the passenger seat. she doesn't mind the ride at all as we take my car everywhere.
> 
> there is the normal "bumpiness" that comes with having sport springs, but other than that the ride quality and handling are excellent! as with ANY H&R product.


I think I can see your wife rolling her eyes :beer:

No, but that looks sick.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

hahaha yea, that was a picture of the local VW/Audi group meeting up. she hates it when we just sit in a parking lot talking to each other...so she was sitting in the car on her phone.
so anti-social of her hahahaa


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> these are actually sport springs for the MK7 GTI... i can grab the part number when i get home tonight and post it up later. but any MK7 GTI sport spring will work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it still feel like you're driving an SUV or does it feel sportier? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

jjvw said:


> Does it still feel like you're driving an SUV or does it feel sportier?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


HUGE improvement over the factory springs, as you can see the vehicle was lowered a solid 4", if not more, so the SUV "factor" really isnt an issue. it actually is lower than most cars on the road now...
but obviously less body roll and the spring rate is stiffer as well, so a solid improvement of factory no doubt. 

i have no problems suggesting these springs for the MQB Tig...you will be happy with them.


----------



## JohnPhotography (Dec 28, 2016)

So I'm taking delivery of a SE white silver w/grey interior in a few days for the wife. I want to get her some 20's with beefier sidewalls, maybe 45's at the very least.

I'm thinking of going with 20x9 wrapped with 255/45/20. Any idea what offset I should go with? Do not want to mess with spacers.

Thanks!


----------



## 08CandyWhite (Jan 31, 2003)

Curiosity question. Is it safe using MK5/6/7 wheels on the new Tiguan? I feel a little hesitant when the Tiguan is a bigger and heavier vehicle.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

08CandyWhite said:


> Is it safe using MK5/6/7 wheels on the new Tiguan?


Yes, not an issue.
Just take the width/offset into consideration: http://www.1010tires.com/Tools/Wheel-Offset-Calculator


----------



## nahe888 (Nov 19, 2011)

Just make sure your tires loading rating is equal or superior to the oe specs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnPhotography (Dec 28, 2016)

*Aftermarket Wheels Fitment Question*

I have a 2018 Tig SE and I want to get some 20's. I'd like to get some input on fitment and if there's any rubbing issues.

20x9 ET38
245/45/20

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

http://www.willtheyfit.com/


----------



## Ttone74 (Oct 7, 2015)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> not really aftermarket, but OEM+: 19x9 Mallory wheels.
> i couldnt stand the wheels that came on this car, VWoA really has been ****ing up lately hahaha


Are these the GLI wheels (18x7.5)? I have a set of 225 40R18's on my GLI that I want to keep and use for a Tiguan SEL winter set. What size tires could I put on them? Could I go with a 225 55R18 or 225 60R18?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Ttone74 said:


> Are these the GLI wheels (18x7.5)? I have a set of 225 40R18's on my GLI that I want to keep and use for a Tiguan SEL winter set. What size tires could I put on them? Could I go with a 225 55R18 or 225 60R18?


my quote you posted answered your question :laugh::laugh::laugh:

but no, these are NOT the GLI Mallory wheels.

my wheels are the 19x9 Mallory wheels that came off of a 2016 Tiguan R-Line, so the diameter, width and tire are completely different. 


but honestly since you have the 18's you should be able to run that wheel and tire combo with no issue, BUT please test fit before purchase....i am NOT a wheel/tire expert...so please test fit before purchasing anything.


----------



## JohnPhotography (Dec 28, 2016)

20" x 9" Niche Vosso in Antracite ET38
245/45/20


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Anything mk7 will work? Just got a Tiguan yesterday and was trying to figure out what suspension would work, but this helps 




vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> Dcrews said:
> 
> 
> > Can you post the part # you used. I want to order them ASAP.
> ...


----------



## big1985 (May 22, 2010)

these are actually sport springs for the MK7 GTI... i can grab the part number when i get home tonight and post it up later. but any MK7 GTI sport spring will work. 

Please tell me the part number of H&R Springs.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

I love those "20 Kapstadt wheels. They are not aftermarket, they are oem VW. But they are really expensive.

Here they are on a Tiguan in my dealer's showroom:


----------



## VolkNut (Mar 8, 2004)

Has anyone seen a Tigaun with 275 /40 19's on 9.5" wheels? I have a set of 19x9.5" wheels sitting in the garage that I'm looking to put on our new Tiguan. They are ET53 so I will most likely need some spacers. At ET53 the poke of the wheel would be the same as OEM 20's but the back spacing would be about 28mm closer to the strut. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

any poke or anythign with et38? i'm looking at some 20x9 wheels that are et35, wont be much difference, but would love a side shot showing the poke or lack there of.


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

Just installed today, Sparco Podio 17x7.5 in gloss black


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

dmg924 said:


> Just installed today, Sparco Podio 17x7.5 in gloss black


looks good!
out of curiosity, where did you get the cross bars?


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> looks good!
> out of curiosity, where did you get the cross bars?


Thule 450r footpack with ARB53B load bars. I got them on eBay - http://stores.ebay.com/empiricoutdoor/


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

20x10 with NGP Type 1 coilovers (with stock wheels in trunk)


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

DFWSKATE said:


> 20x10 with NGP Type 1 coilovers (with stock wheels in trunk)


sweet! what offset? how is the clearance to the inner shock? what tire size?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

DFWSKATE said:


> 20x10 with NGP Type 1 coilovers (with stock wheels in trunk)


Jason! Did you have these guys paint them too then? The pic you posted in another thread they were silver.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

Savvv said:


> Jason! Did you have these guys paint them too then? The pic you posted in another thread they were silver.


No sir, they’ve always been black. I think you’re just losing your sights at your old age


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

DFWSKATE said:


> No sir, they’ve always been black. I think you’re just losing your sights at your old age


Just looked again. The camera flash gave em more a gunmetal shade.


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm thinking of going with a set of 19x8.5 et45 Rotiforms with a 245 or 235/50 tire. Would I run into any issues with this setup? I know a 45 offset will sit a bit close to the front caliper without spacers.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Not afternarket. But I bought some OEM MK1 Tiguan Savannah 19x9 et33 wheels for my Tiguan SE. The tires that came on the wheels were 255/40/r19 tires but were too small (and damaged). So I replaced the tires with 255/45/r19 and it fits perfectly on the stock suspension with 0% difference in the speedometer. The 33mm offset does make the wheels stick out a little bit. But I can live with it. I originally wanted 20" Audi Q5 rims but I'm happy with the 19s. I think they fit the 2018's character well.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

D3Audi said:


> Not afternarket. But I bought some OEM MK1 Tiguan Savannah 19x9 et33 wheels for my Tiguan SE. The tires that came on the wheels were 255/40/r19 tires but were too small (and damaged). So I replaced the tires with 255/45/r19 and it fits perfectly on the stock suspension with 0% difference in the speedometer. The 33mm offset does make the wheels stick out a little bit. But I can live with it. I originally wanted 20" Audi Q5 rims but I'm happy with the 19s. I think they fit the 2018's character well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks so much better!
i have the dark moss green SE on the facebook page with the Mallory wheels. 

i agree 100% that the 19's look so much better on our MK2 Tigs than 20's. having the 19's we are able to have a "meatier" tire that gives a much more natural look to the car. 20's have such a low profile that it makes it look awkward. 

love the Savannah's! now you just need to lower it hahaha


----------



## pzupp (Mar 22, 2018)

Wow those look really nice!! :snowcool:


----------



## RickHdz36 (Sep 3, 2009)

D3Audi said:


> Not afternarket. But I bought some OEM MK1 Tiguan Savannah 19x9 et33 wheels for my Tiguan SE. The tires that came on the wheels were 255/40/r19 tires but were too small (and damaged). So I replaced the tires with 255/45/r19 and it fits perfectly on the stock suspension with 0% difference in the speedometer. The 33mm offset does make the wheels stick out a little bit. But I can live with it. I originally wanted 20" Audi Q5 rims but I'm happy with the 19s. I think they fit the 2018's character well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving these wheels! look so good! Good find! i need to score me some.


----------



## pzupp (Mar 22, 2018)

KMC KM708 17x8 ET 38


----------



## 2.0RS (Jun 21, 2010)

245/45/20 8.5” +42

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RASDC (Jul 14, 2012)

2.0RS said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice! 

Specs please.


----------



## 2.0RS (Jun 21, 2010)

RASDC said:


> Nice!
> 
> Specs please.


Added specs to original post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrusso (Jan 6, 2018)

*245/45/20*

Is there any Rubbing with the 245/45/20??
I am considering the exact setup but with +40 offset.


----------



## nicvail (Dec 30, 2016)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> not really aftermarket, but OEM+: 19x9 Mallory wheels.
> i couldnt stand the wheels that came on this car, VWoA really has been ****ing up lately hahaha


What tire size do you have?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.0RS (Jun 21, 2010)

mrusso said:


> Is there any Rubbing with the 245/45/20??
> I am considering the exact setup but with +40 offset.


It’s a little tight near the strut from the inside top part of the tire. Just don’t go with a higher number offset and shouldn’t be an issue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicvail (Dec 30, 2016)

Saw this one yesterday in QC on 245/35/20.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

finally got off my ass and ordered my tires and black conical lugs. hopefully get everything mounted by next week.


----------



## WolfsburgFlip (Jun 4, 2018)

Has anyone tried the 20 in black mejorada wheels that are available for the atlas?


----------



## Moreno8903 (Jan 18, 2018)

Bawlti said:


> Not mine but saw this one in a parking lot. White just as mine but parked 4-5 spots away. 2018 Tigs are still rare and at first I thought it was mine, but my keyfob didn't work. Then I looked down and saw those wheels 🤤
> 
> Rotiform KPS 20" + winter tires lol this guy is ballin'. I must say 20" looks really nice on the new Tig.


What size of tires??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlyBatman (Jun 28, 2016)

Will these specs fit our Tigs?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

Rotiform KPS 20"s look sweet with the white.


----------



## Jesse3Names (Jun 2, 2018)

WolfsburgFlip said:


> Has anyone tried the 20 in black mejorada wheels that are available for the atlas?


Those aren't my style, but I am considering a set of the Atlas' "Trenton" R-Line wheels (20x8" ET34). As far as I can tell from what's been shared in this thread, and from the fact that the Mejorada wheels are also 20x8" ET34 (source: parts.vw.com), they will likely fit.


----------



## Jesse3Names (Jun 2, 2018)

nicvail said:


> Saw this one yesterday in QC on 245/35/20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you absolutely sure these you saw were the 20" version of this "Trenton" wheel from the Atlas R-line and not the 19" from the Tiguan SEL R-line? As I just commented to another, I'm considering them for my Tiguan SE.


----------



## nicvail (Dec 30, 2016)

If you zoom in, you'll see.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse3Names (Jun 2, 2018)

nicvail said:


> If you zoom in, you'll see.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I go in box two minutes. I feel shame. Haha, thanks.


----------



## nicvail (Dec 30, 2016)

;P

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

*AEZ Straitght Dark 20&amp;quot; 8,5J ET 28*

AEZ Straitght Dark 20" 8,5J ET 28

245/45R20 103V CONTINENTAL CROSS CONTACT LX SPORT (should be 255/40R20, but it's OK)


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice! Can’t see the last 2 photos in app and web view. Says broken image


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

fixed


----------



## Dizzlez (May 4, 2018)

wachu said:


> AEZ Straitght Dark 20" 8,5J ET 28
> 
> 245/45R20 103V CONTINENTAL CROSS CONTACT LX SPORT (should be 255/40R20, but it's OK)


I like I like, I have a Platinum Gray Mk2 as well. Great to see that both Rims and Color of the Mk2 mesh well together


----------



## Jesse3Names (Jun 2, 2018)

Just got these installed:

TSW Bathurst 19x8.5" ET32 with Yokohama Advan Sport A/S 245/45/19 tires. Would've preferred to run Continental DWS06 or Michelin Pilot Sports, but neither met the weight rating required for the MQB Tiguan.


----------



## Vipermann (Jun 22, 2018)

*2018 Tiguan SEL With 19" TSW Crowthorne Wheels*

My 2018 Tiguan with 19x8.5 +32 TSW Crowthorne wheels with 255/45/19 Continental tires. 

*Selling my 18" VW 'Nizza' wheels with 235/55/18 Pirelli tires - price lowered to $995 (see classifieds).*


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

Can I get a shot from the front or back, straight down the side of the 8.5? I'm trying to find exactly how wide I want to hit, I'd prefer to do it with no spacers.


----------



## Jesse3Names (Jun 2, 2018)

Nrth7 said:


> Can I get a shot from the front or back, straight down the side of the 8.5? I'm trying to find exactly how wide I want to hit, I'd prefer to do it with no spacers.


¿Por qué no las dos? Again, these are 8.5" wide with a 32 mm offset.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Jesse3Names said:


> Just got these installed:
> 
> TSW Bathurst 19x8.5" ET32 with Yokohama Advan Sport A/S 245/45/19 tires. Would've preferred to run Continental DWS06 or Michelin Pilot Sports, but neither met the weight rating required for the MQB Tiguan.


Looks amazing. What's your build date? Looks like you got one of the euro grilles instead of the North American grille. There was a manufacturing plant fire so some tiguans are being shipped with the euro grille. Euro looks so much better especially paired with those wheels on the black paint

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse3Names (Jun 2, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> Looks amazing. What's your build date? Looks like you got one of the euro grilles instead of the North American grille. There was a manufacturing plant fire so some tiguans are being shipped with the euro grille. Euro looks so much better especially paired with those wheels on the black paint
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thank you, and I agree! I much prefer what was listed on the sticker as an "alternate grille" to the all-chrome, regular one. I heard about the plant fire (explosion as it was described to me), but couldn't find any evidence of it online, so I doubted it since.

I'll take a look at the Monroney label when I get home from work later today. Unless... is the build date stamped/printed on the car somewhere, too?


----------



## Jesse3Names (Jun 2, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> Looks amazing. What's your build date? Looks like you got one of the euro grilles instead of the North American grille. There was a manufacturing plant fire so some tiguans are being shipped with the euro grille. Euro looks so much better especially paired with those wheels on the black paint
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Took me a second to locate the build date. Best I can find is April 2018 from the bottom of the driver's door sill. I'll have to ask a dealer to look up a more exact date than that.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

Does anybody know the OEM offset of any of the 215/65-17?


----------



## Jesse3Names (Jun 2, 2018)

tdb2 said:


> Does anybody know the OEM offset of any of the 215/65-17?


40


----------



## Blake1983 (May 21, 2018)

Running some 17” black aftermarket MSRs.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Plans for the missus.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

20x9 et35 1552 Design Formula GT in Matte Black
245/45/20 Firestone Indy 500 Tires


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*Wheel Weights*

Anyone know what the weight of the OE Montana wheels is?


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Anyone do 20x9 ET35 on a 245/45/20 tire and lowered?

Perhaps a 245/40/20 would work better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Wifey’s plans coming to fruition. Lowering slightly tomorrow.

20x9 ET35, 245/40/20











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Wifey’s plans coming to fruition. Lowering slightly tomorrow.
> 
> 20x9 ET35, 245/40/20
> 
> ...


Damn, you! I thought I was done spending money on this car!


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

HarryPooter said:


> Damn, you! I thought I was done spending money on this car!


I have a set of H&R Sports with your name all over them. ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RASDC (Jul 14, 2012)

Blake1983 said:


> Running some 17” black aftermarket MSRs.


Looks great. I would like to go this direction for a winter setup. Could you let me know the following. 
What is the size/brand/model tire your running?
What is the width and offset of your wheels?
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Les-star (Jun 27, 2018)

Will 19"x9.5 ET 35 CB 66.6 fit? What size tire would you guys recommend? I would want a 45mm minimum.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

20x9 Audi wheels, et35. 255/40r20. H&R springs (MQB Tiguan 4motion specific kit). This was an hour after install, should end up just where I wanted after they settle in. The golf R drop springs were a little more drop than I wanted. I already own a racecar, don't need two lol

IMG_1422 by spitfire481, on Flickr

IMG_1426 by spitfire481, on Flickr


----------



## Les-star (Jun 27, 2018)

What wheel load rating is everyone’s aftermarket rims? Not sure what is “safe” on a 3700lbs car especially when you’re carrying 5-7 passengers. Anyone familiar with what is acceptable?


----------



## Blake1983 (May 21, 2018)

RASDC said:


> Blake1983 said:
> 
> 
> > Running some 17” black aftermarket MSRs.
> ...


Those are BF Goodrich KO2s 225/55 r17, I’ll get the wheel info for you later, can’t remember right off hand.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

2.0RS said:


> 245/45/20 8.5” +42
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To my eye looks like 20 is the way to go. However are you lowered? I don’t wanna lower it. 


Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

vahdyx said:


> To my eye looks like 20 is the way to go. However are you lowered? I don’t wanna lower it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk


20’s when it was not lowered. 245/40/20 tires.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ekstase91k (Oct 19, 2010)

*Bavaria BC5 20x8.5 ET 35*

Just got my fiance's Tiguan all cleaned up yesterday after getting new shoes put on. Big thanks to the folks over at Achtuning in Redmond, Wa for hooking it up with the wheels! Tire size is 245/45/R20. This setup is starting to grow on me however part of me wishes I pushed 245/*50*/R20 to have a better side appearance because I don't know if this looks too big like those Cadillac's you see with the crazy big wheels. Needless to say, I'm torn on having it lowered or keeping it stock height. We do not go to the mountains as much as we used to so there's the part making me feel like lowering it would be fine.... A couple of pics with sun reflecting hard on the fresh candy paint (laugh out loud) and a couple of pics where it is subtle enough to see the wheels <a href="http://s1223.photobucket.com/user/ekstase91k/media/IMG_6997.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd504/ekstase91k/IMG_6997.jpg" border="0" alt="Tiguan Front 3/4 photo IMG_6997.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1223.photobucket.com/user/ekstase91k/media/IMG_7019.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd504/ekstase91k/IMG_7019.jpg" border="0" alt="Tiguan 3/4 Front photo IMG_7019.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1223.photobucket.com/user/ekstase91k/media/IMG_7038.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd504/ekstase91k/IMG_7038.jpg" border="0" alt="Tiguan Rear photo IMG_7038.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1223.photobucket.com/user/ekstase91k/media/IMG_6992.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd504/ekstase91k/IMG_6992.jpg" border="0" alt="Tiguan Rear 2 photo IMG_6992.jpg"/></a>


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

vahdyx said:


> To my eye looks like 20 is the way to go. However are you lowered? I don’t wanna lower it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk


personally i think 19s are the way to go. you are able to get a much more meatier tire whether lowered or not!!!












ekstase91k said:


> Just got my fiance's Tiguan all cleaned up yesterday after getting new shoes put on. Big thanks to the folks over at Achtuning in Redmond, Wa for hooking it up with the wheels! Tire size is 245/45/R20. This setup is starting to grow on me however part of me wishes I pushed 245/*50*/R20 to have a better side appearance because I don't know if this looks too big like those Cadillac's you see with the crazy big wheels. Needless to say, I'm torn on having it lowered or keeping it stock height. We do not go to the mountains as much as we used to so there's the part making me feel like lowering it would be fine.... A couple of pics with sun reflecting hard on the fresh candy paint (laugh out loud) and a couple of pics where it is subtle enough to see the wheels <a href="http://s1223.photobucket.com/user/ekstase91k/media/IMG_6997.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd504/ekstase91k/IMG_6997.jpg" border="0" alt="Tiguan Front 3/4 photo IMG_6997.jpg"/></a>
> <a href="http://s1223.photobucket.com/user/ekstase91k/media/IMG_7019.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd504/ekstase91k/IMG_7019.jpg" border="0" alt="Tiguan 3/4 Front photo IMG_7019.jpg"/></a>
> <a href="http://s1223.photobucket.com/user/ekstase91k/media/IMG_7038.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd504/ekstase91k/IMG_7038.jpg" border="0" alt="Tiguan Rear photo IMG_7038.jpg"/></a>
> <a href="http://s1223.photobucket.com/user/ekstase91k/media/IMG_6992.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd504/ekstase91k/IMG_6992.jpg" border="0" alt="Tiguan Rear 2 photo IMG_6992.jpg"/></a>


these wheels look great!!!
im a sucker for that concave wheel.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> personally i think 19s are the way to go. you are able to get a much more meatier tire whether lowered or not!!!


Your 19’s look bigger though since the spokes stretch all the way to the edge of the rim. Someone who gets 19’s but with flat or stepped lips will appear more like 17-18’s. I think it’s easier to pull off 20’s with the R-Line package having the deeper bumpers and skirts though too.


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

ekstase91k said:


> <a href="http://s1223.photobucket.com/user/ekstase91k/media/IMG_6997.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd504/ekstase91k/IMG_6997.jpg" border="0" alt="Tiguan Front 3/4 photo IMG_6997.jpg"/></a>


Did you wrap or paint the chrome trim pieces? Looking at options for that also.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I have 19s and I personally wish I went with 20s since I'm not planning to lower it... The 19s are great though because they still have good sidewall for light offroading/driving down dirt roads. And the ride is still kinda comfortable.. either way, upsized rims are well needed on the new long wheel base. My 19s take away the LWB awkwardness completely imo.

I think 19s are the better choice if you're lowering the car.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## swift7777 (Aug 1, 2016)

*BBS CS-5 Wheels.*

I have a set of BBS CS-5's that I had on my sportwagen, does anyone know if they'll fit the Tig, I'd like to use them for my winter set up. BBS's are (17x7.5/5x112mm, 35mm offset, 57mm bore)

Thanks for help.


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

*approved by VW*

List of sizes approved by VW

215/65 R17 99V / 7Jx17 ET40
215/65 R17 99V / 6,5JX17 ET38
235/45 R20 100V / 8JX20 ET41
235/50 R19 99V / 7JX19 ET43
235/55 R18 100V / 7JX18 ET43
255/40 R20 101V / 8,5Jx20 ET38
255/45 R19 100V / 8,5Jx19 ET38




swift7777 said:


> I have a set of BBS CS-5's that I had on my sportwagen, does anyone know if they'll fit the Tig, I'd like to use them for my winter set up. BBS's are (17x7.5/5x112mm, 35mm offset, 57mm bore)
> 
> Thanks for help.


should be OK

my practice is that you can put 10 mm smaller ET or even more


----------



## ekstase91k (Oct 19, 2010)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> personally i think 19s are the way to go. you are able to get a much more meatier tire whether lowered or not!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## ekstase91k (Oct 19, 2010)

VW2667 said:


> Did you wrap or paint the chrome trim pieces? Looking at options for that also.


I didn't wrap or paint any of the chrome pieces however that's up next on my list as well as removing the badges in the rear. The wheels being matte black I think I'll end up doing a matte black on the chrome as a wrap.


----------



## Les-star (Jun 27, 2018)

Just put fast dimes on my Tiguan but still unable to post pics. Anyone know forum policy? How long till I can post pictures? Thx


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Les-star said:


> Anyone know forum policy? How long till I can post pictures? Thx


This site has no provision for posting pictures directly. The policy is you have to put your pictures on another server (like imgur or photobucket) and then add a link to your picture in your post. There is no "waiting period" until you can post pics, you can post pics on day 1. They just have to hosted somewhere else and a link is inserted into the message post.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Les-star (Jun 27, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Les-star said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know forum policy? How long till I can post pictures? Thx
> ...


Perfect. Thx!


----------



## Les-star (Jun 27, 2018)

https://flic.kr/p/28qrGpZ


----------



## Les-star (Jun 27, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> This site has no provision for posting pictures directly. The policy is you have to put your pictures on another server (like imgur or photobucket) and then add a link to your picture in your post. There is no "waiting period" until you can post pics, you can post pics on day 1. They just have to hosted somewhere else and a link is inserted into the message post.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Hmmmm didn’t work. Can it be Flickr? On the forum there is an attachment button but once it re-sizes it I get a message saying I don’t have permission?


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Try the Tapatalk app on your phone, it's the easiest way to post pictures here.


Les-star said:


> Just put fast dimes on my Tiguan but still unable to post pics. Anyone know forum policy? How long till I can post pictures? Thx


----------



## Les-star (Jun 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Les-star (Jun 27, 2018)

Bawlti said:


> Try the Tapatalk app on your phone, it's the easiest way to post pictures here.


Perfect. Thx!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabe520 (Aug 15, 2018)

*Offset Guidance*

I just bought the wife a 2018 Tiguan and want to improve the look by ditching the 16" wheels for some 18's. I've been trying to determine which offset and wheel width to go with. The wheels I've been looking at are mostly 18x8 with an offset range from 30-38. I don't want them to stick out much, if at all. I'd like them flush with the fenders. What is the ideal offset for an 8" wide wheel?


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

In case anyone was wondering, the stock 18 inch nizzo wheels with the scorpion tires weigh in at over 55 lbs. I weighed it 3 times and the avg was 55.4. My goal is to eventually find a 19 inch rim and tire that is lighter than that. Looking at the Enkei TY-5... 19X8 et 45 weighs in at 23 lbs coupled with 245 45 tires ( the General G-MAX AS-05 weigh in at 25 lbs per tirerack). Give or take that's 6-7 lbs per wheel! I figure that will increase MPG ever so slightly.


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

So having lowered my tight, and thinking about wheels, it dawned on me. How the hell do you roll a plastic fender?


----------



## mikekim1 (Oct 17, 2017)

Mine from this past weekend.


----------



## FreshieMedia (Jul 4, 2002)

Surprised no one is saying R-Line wheels. 

To me they're pretty nice and seem to fit the car well.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Nrth7 said:


> So having lowered my tight, and thinking about wheels, it dawned on me. How the hell do you roll a plastic fender?


hahaha how low are you trying to go!?!?! also, thats gotta be an aggresive wheel to need rolling on our Tigs. would LOVE to see what you come up with though.



mikekim1 said:


> Mine from this past weekend.


this looks amazing!!!



FreshieMedia said:


> Surprised no one is saying R-Line wheels.
> 
> To me they're pretty nice and seem to fit the car well.


i love the look of these .:R line wheels!!!



Savvv said:


> Technically not aftermarket. I love mine too but this isn’t the thread for them.


i agree, technically these are just an option on our cars.
not like i can say much, as i am just running the 19x9 Mallory wheels on my Tig, but they arent an option on the MK2...


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

I've been stalking the MQB Tig forum for a few weeks now gathering info and researching as I'm considering an '18 Tig as my next car. Anyway one of my main issues (and maybe my only aside from wishing Habanero came with the option to have the oak/black interior) with the SE trim is many of the listings I've seen have the basic S (not sure which exact model) wheel and I can't stand them. Not sure I could afford the jump to the SEL. Has anyone ever had success with having a dealer agree to swap out the wheels as part of the purchase agreement? I'd take any other OEM wheel. I know I could probably negotiate this and have them add the cost to the invoice but was curious.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

castlecraver said:


> I've been stalking the MQB Tig forum for a few weeks now gathering info and researching as I'm considering an '18 Tig as my next car. Anyway one of my main issues (and maybe my only aside from wishing Habanero came with the option to have the oak/black interior) with the SE trim is many of the listings I've seen have the basic S (not sure which exact model) wheel and I can't stand them. Not sure I could afford the jump to the SEL. Has anyone ever had success with having a dealer agree to swap out the wheels as part of the purchase agreement? I'd take any other OEM wheel. I know I could probably negotiate this and have them add the cost to the invoice but was curious.


hmmm thats tough.
ive tried to get my dealer to do that too. only problem is, each car is usually speced and priced with any wheel that is larger or of any design that is appealing. so if they swap wheels on it, the price reflected on it would be wrong. 

most likely they will not do it.
BUT, your answer is always no until you ask.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

More than likely you’ll just be billed for an extra set of wheels and then you’ll have 2 sets. Which, you can always go this route and then sell your cheaper ones to people like me looking for winter wheels to offset the cost you paid for the better OEM set.


----------



## bootleg_mtl (Oct 4, 2018)

*Wheel compatibility - 2018 Tiguan SE*

Hi all, 

first post and hopefully it's in the right place. 

Just got a 2018 Tiguan Comfortline (me thinks it's a Tiguan SE in American). 

Just picked up last week with all seasons. Now I need to get myself a set of winter wheels and tires.

Currently running on 17's 7Jx17 ET40 215/65/17

Question is the following. Can I run on 7.5jx17 ET42 with 225/45/17 rubber ?

Appreciate everyone's help.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

bootleg_mtl said:


> Currently running on 17's 7Jx17 ET40 215/65/17
> 
> Question is the following. Can I run on 7.5jx17 ET42 with 225/45/17 rubber ?


225/45/17 is going to be way too small. About a 12% deviation. Speedo will be way off and it will look really weird too

In the picture:

Tire #1 is 225/45/17
Tire #2 is 215/65/17









I run 225/60/17 winter tires on my OEM 17" rims for winter. The wider tire helps a lot with preventing curb rash. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

*Wheel compatibility - 2018 Tiguan SE*

Good day 


Yes you can run that setup!


Its going to be cutting thru the snow just fine, unless u worries about speed, but i wouldn’t worry about it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow1102 (Jul 16, 2018)

I recently purchased used Audi rims to use in winter. They are 7.5jx17 with either 42 or 45 mm offset, similar to ones you are planning to use. But I am going to put OEM size winter tires on those rims.
I think there is enough clearance for wider tires given that higher trims come with 19-20 inch rims that I believe are 8 inches wide. Will know for sure in a month or so


----------



## Shadow1102 (Jul 16, 2018)

Shadow1102 said:


> I recently purchased used Audi rims to use in winter. They are 7.5jx17 with either 42 or 45 mm offset, similar to ones you are planning to use. But I am going to put OEM size winter tires on those rims.
> I think there is enough clearance for wider tires given that higher trims come with 19-20 inch rims that I believe are 8 inches wide. Will know for sure in a month or so


So I had a chance to try one of the rims on the Tig and it was fine, cleared the breaks with room to spare. The exact spec 7.5Jx17 ET45.
The rims came without center caps. I tried to put caps from the Tiguan wheels, but they didn't fit. Googling showed that there is alike a gazillion of different sizes for those caps across VW and Audi. Does anyone know what's the size that would work with 2002 Audi A4 wheels and if there is matching VW cap? Thanks!
Here is how the wheel looks like:


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

FYI as far as winter tires go, skinnier the better. Don’t put an extra wide tire on any wheel.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Savvv said:


> FYI as far as winter tires go, skinnier the better. Don’t put an extra wide tire on any wheel.


Agreee. Putting stock wheels
Back on w first snow )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow1102 (Jul 16, 2018)

Savvv said:


> FYI as far as winter tires go, skinnier the better. Don’t put an extra wide tire on any wheel.


Yep. That was my concern with going with 7.5 width versus 7. But OEM tire size (215/65/17) mounts on 7.5 fine, afaik. 
Sidewall is going to be extending less beyond the rim itself, but I think I can live with that


----------



## RASDC (Jul 14, 2012)

Here is the link to center caps I purchased for the exact wheel. I am running them on my 2002 VW Passat wagon, they fit correctly and look great.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-pcs-65mm...-GOLF-Jetta-/273494630423?hash=item3fad8ce017


----------



## RASDC (Jul 14, 2012)

Sorry, the above post was in reference to the Audi wheels Shadow1102 was asking about.


----------



## Shadow1102 (Jul 16, 2018)

RASDC said:


> Here is the link to center caps I purchased for the exact wheel. I am running them on my 2002 VW Passat wagon, they fit correctly and look great.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-pcs-65mm...-GOLF-Jetta-/273494630423?hash=item3fad8ce017


Awesome! Thanks a lot!


----------



## adrockwe (Oct 30, 2018)

nahe888 said:


> TSW ascent 20x8.5 +32 on 255/40R20
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problems running with the +32 Offset? I've been debating some wheels that are 35mm offset, but wasn't sure if it was ok/safe/etc?


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

*The Official Tiguan MQB Wheel Thread - Post your setups!*

OK, so... I don't have a setup of my own to share…yet.

Other forum sections have such threads and I felt us MQB Tiggy owners could benefit from one as well.

So, if you have an aftermarket wheel setup, post your info!

- Wheel brand and model (EX: HRE FF01)
- Wheel specs (EX: 20"x9" ET35)
- Tire specs (EX: 265/40/20)
- Spacer info if you have them (5mm spacers front and rear)

And of course a photo or two, because everyone loves to look at pics.

:beer:


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

You’ll find some info in the winter tire thread since I think that’s why many of us would bother to get new wheels. 

For me:
MSW Type 22
17x7.5 ET: 45mm
Running the standard Tiguan 17” tire size 215/65R/17 
No spacers needed. 

Same pics I put in the winter wheel thread showing the clearance from balancing weights to brake calipers on the fronts:


----------



## rsrm491 (Dec 27, 2002)

hey everyone, first time logging in since Feb 2012! New to Tigs and anything past a mk3. Have had mostly mk2's and other stuff, last dub was a mk3 GTi VR6 8-9 years ago.

anyway, like some others here our new to us Tig is a company vehicle (thanks to its new bumper to bumper warranty), so I can't go too crazy with it. I had wanted to post earlier but nobody here wants to see a stock car. These 20x10's showed up for sale for a great price locally (due to the curb rash) so I couldn't pass them up even though I really liked vdubs kopfschuss GLI's look with the 19" Mallory's. But here's proof that 20x10 et 35 with 255/40/20's will fit. Looking for suspension now to bring this 4x4 (fwd, actually) back down to earth.

before:









after:









front: 









rear:


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

rsrm491 said:


> hey everyone, first time logging in since Feb 2012! New to Tigs and anything past a mk3. Have had mostly mk2's and other stuff, last dub was a mk3 GTi VR6 8-9 years ago.
> 
> anyway, like some others here our new to us Tig is a company vehicle (thanks to its new bumper to bumper warranty), so I can't go too crazy with it. I had wanted to post earlier but nobody here wants to see a stock car. These 20x10's showed up for sale for a great price locally (due to the curb rash) so I couldn't pass them up even though I really liked vdubs kopfschuss GLI's look with the 19" Mallory's. But here's proof that 20x10 et 35 with 255/40/20's will fit. Looking for suspension now to bring this 4x4 (fwd, actually) back down to earth.


thanks for the compliments! :thumbup::beer::beer::thumbup:
those Roti's look GREAT! the machined silver matches the blue perfectly.


----------



## rsrm491 (Dec 27, 2002)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> thanks for the compliments! :thumbup::beer::beer::thumbup:
> those Roti's look GREAT! the machined silver matches the blue perfectly.


thanks! wife doesn't like it though...too shiny :screwy: . Next project is to clean them up as much as possible and plasti dip into a matte gunmetal color


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

DFWSKATE said:


> 20x10 with NGP Type 1 coilovers (with stock wheels in trunk)


do you have any more info on the NGP coilovers?
tia


----------



## thewire (Nov 24, 2018)

any thought of using Audi Q3 wheel?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

How about these? 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9277801-FS-18-quot-Fast-FC04-Flow-Formed-Wheels-18-5lbs


----------



## spacerust (Nov 27, 2018)

*I wanted to get VMR wheels*

I wanted to get these in 20" but the seller said there may be rubbing issues...

https://velocitymotoring.com/wheels/v710/

I have the R-line so my 20" OEM wheels look pretty nice already. I think I will leave the rims as is.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

spacerust said:


> I wanted to get these in 20" but the seller said there may be rubbing issues...
> 
> https://velocitymotoring.com/wheels/v710/
> 
> I have the R-line so my 20" OEM wheels look pretty nice already. I think I will leave the rims as is.


From another site that sells those wheels, looks like you can get them in 20x9 et35. The stock 20’s from the R-Line are 20x8.5 et38. This means that you would have 3mm less clearance on the inside and then 9mm more poke. 

I put 13mm front and 20mm spacers on my R-Line and am 1mm shy of being exactly flush with the fenders. So, you could essentially put your stock tires on these slightly wider wheels and have a teeny tiny bit of sidewalk stretch, and then do 4 or 5mm spacers upfront and 10 or 12mm spacers out back and have it sitting perfect! The 3mm of reduced inner clearance would go away with using the spacers. 

Here’s how mine was sitting once the spacers were on. Mine vs stock R-Line


----------



## mcb337 (Mar 30, 2012)

*Staggered Wheels on my new Tiguan? Looking for advice!*

I am leasing a Tiguan for my company car, and wanted to see if my RS3 take if wheels will work on it, and what tire size you guys recommend. The wheels are 8 x 19 ET42 & 8.5 x 19 ET46. 

I saw that the R has 255/45 19, so looking to go off of that.

Questions: would anyone see any issues running a staggered set up? Or should I just use 255/45 all the way around? Or could I even get a little beefier of a tire?


Thanks for any help anyone can provide! 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Are you lowering the Tiguan? The answer to that will determine what the wheels should look like.


----------



## mcb337 (Mar 30, 2012)

Keeping stock height, just leasing it
So I’m trying to get a cheap aesthetic upgrade 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

im running 19x9 et33 squared, with 255/40
you should be good since you are not lowering.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

If you use the staggered set of wheels and keep the 255/45 tires on there, without doing anything else, your fronts will tuck 10mm more than the OE 20’s, and the rears will tuck 8mm more than the OE 20’s on an R-Line. 

To get to flush with the fender you’d need 25mm front spacers and 30mm rear spacers. Bear in mind that when you push the wheels out like that, your wheel gap with the fender becomes more noticeable. I’d say maybe shoot for having the tire be flush with the inside of the fender flare. In other words; measure the thickness of the flare going into the fenderliner, convert to millimeters, and deduct that off the values I mentioned above.


----------



## mcb337 (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks Gents! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FranchuaSevein (Jan 3, 2019)

I’ve been following the forum for years like 2008 MK5 Jetta, 2013 MK6 Jetta and now my Tiguan which I endearingly named Pablo. I haven’t done much other than wheels (20s), the crossbars and trunk liner cover.

It’s 2019 Tiguan SE FWD in Dark Moss.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

FranchuaSevein said:


>


What’s the wheel width and offset here? Tire specs?


----------



## FranchuaSevein (Jan 3, 2019)

jimothy cricket said:


> What’s the wheel width and offset here? Tire specs?


My bad. I thought I had included those specs... They’re KMC wheels — KM706 Impact. Wheel numbers are as follows:

20 x 8.5 
25 mm offset. 
Tire is a Yokohoma 255/40/R20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pound (Apr 11, 2013)

20x9 et40 Neuspeed RSE102









Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## TahoeTiguan (Apr 4, 2019)

Good evening from Lake Tahoe! New to VW vortex, been on Audizine for ages with multiple different Audis. Anyone running Q5 wheels on their 18 Tiguan? Wheels are 18x8 with a 39 offset. Tires are 235/60/18. From the searches i have done, it seems like it should fit, maybe a bit of a speedo error. I know i need hubcentric rings. Just wondering on the offset and taller tires. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ilt (Apr 4, 2019)

*2029 Tiguan r line*

I just bought an r line and debating on 19 or upgrading to 20" wheels. Wondering if anybody has any though on max tire size I can get on it. And if anybody has pics of 20" on their Tiguan I would appreciate it also


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

What are you hoping to achieve with the wheel size change? The most important factor is to keep the tire overall diameter the same as VW OEM.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

20” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> 20”



These aren't aftermarket.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Correct, posted this to the thread the guy started originally and all he asked for was a pic of someone with 20”, but thanks for you clearing that up for me. rolls  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Correct, posted this to the thread the guy started originally and all he asked for was a pic of someone with 20”, but thanks for you clearing that up for me. rolls
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
hey, SOMEONE has to point out the obvious :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> hey, SOMEONE has to point out the obvious :beer::beer::beer:


This is true, ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuvMydux (Mar 31, 2019)

FreshieMedia said:


> Surprised no one is saying R-Line wheels.
> 
> To me they're pretty nice and seem to fit the car well.


I agree, love the R-line package and the rims are sweet!


----------



## SJSTI (Jan 4, 2011)

20" TSW Bardos


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

SJSTI said:


> 20" TSW Bardos


Looks amazing! Stock height?


----------



## SJSTI (Jan 4, 2011)

blackgliguy said:


> Looks amazing! Stock height?


Thanks!

No, my car is on H&R springs with 15mm H&R spacers behind the wheels as well. It's also loaded down with a bunch of cargo inside, so it looks a little lower than normal.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

SJSTI said:


> 20" TSW Bardos


Car looks great! However, I have no idea what those wheels look like :laugh: Photos are too dark. You could have made something up and said you were on 3-piece Vossen Forged and we’d believe you. Let’s see it in some sunshine!!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Car looks great! However, I have no idea what those wheels look like :laugh: Photos are too dark. You could have made something up and said you were on 3-piece Vossen Forged and we’d believe you. Let’s see it in some sunshine!!


hahahaha my face is totally smashed into my screen trying to see the things!


----------



## SJSTI (Jan 4, 2011)

Savvv said:


> Car looks great! However, I have no idea what those wheels look like :laugh: Photos are too dark. You could have made something up and said you were on 3-piece Vossen Forged and we’d believe you. Let’s see it in some sunshine!!


Ha! Yeah, true! 
Will get better photos soon..


----------



## Ilt (Apr 4, 2019)

*Wheels*

Looking to get 20x8.5 5x112 +35 on my new 2029 Tiguan r line. Tire wise I'm either wanting to go with 255/40/20 or 245/45/20. Leaning towards the 245 since it's 1 inch taller. 

Anybody have pics of their r lines with a +35 wheel? Any suggestions on tire size and fitment will I have issues. From reading these are the two tire choices people talk about on 20" wheel


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

You will have ten years to think about your change.


----------



## Ilt (Apr 4, 2019)

Really nobody has any insight?


----------



## Aceboogie204 (Jan 26, 2019)

I think @+35 offset you’ll be fine. Also 1inch taller diameter tires I’ve seen on other people’s setups but that would be max cause then you will run into issues contacting the front lower spring perch.


----------



## Aceboogie204 (Jan 26, 2019)

*New wheels*

Got our new rims today and thought I would test fit them. Roads are still pretty crappy from winter to keep them on. 22x9 et25. I know it’s not the scene around here to go 22’s but I think it suites it very well.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Hmmm, looking good! Slap some H&R springs in there to help with wheel gap and you're golden!

Can you post more pics from further away, perhaps outside of you garage?


----------



## tkrist (Mar 25, 2019)

*Aftermarket Wheels on 19 SEL R - 20” Wheels*

Has anyone with a 2019 with 20’s had TPMS problems with aftermarket wheels? I had a low warning alert today and there was nothing wrong with the tire. Dealer said it could have been the aftermarket wheels. 

Thx
Tom


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

These new cars don’t use TPMS sensors inside the wheels. They use the ABS wheel speed sensors to detect if one wheel is a smaller diameter than the others. Once you fill up your tires equally you need to go to the Car -> Settings and to Tires and reset the pressure. At that point you should only have an alert if one is low, no matter if it’s an OEM or aftermarket setup.


----------



## tkrist (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks. Wheel/Tire people told me all that, but I did get the alert after about 100 miles on the aftermarket wheels. I’m just not sure of a few details. I’ve got everything lined out now and if it happens again I’ll have a few more facts/answers. This just caught me off guard and I thought I’d get some feedback from the group. Thx again for the response.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Just got new shoes for the Tiguan...










Replika R195 (aka Golf R Pretoria wheel)
19” with 8” width and a +45 offset. 

Would have preferred an 8.5” with a more aggressive offset..... and in a 20”. But it’s the wife’s car and I got overruled.


----------



## Tiguan_STL (Apr 14, 2019)

20 inch 45 offset tires 245/45/20











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiguan_STL (Apr 14, 2019)

I have 245/45/20 et45

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

I don’t know the backspacing, but SEL Premium R Lines come with 255/40R20s on 20x8.5 wheels, so that should fit and look fine.


----------



## Ivoryt (Aug 11, 2010)

That looks really good!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

20x10 Rotiform LAS-R


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

Those look like awfully small diameter tires for a Tiguan. What size are they?


----------



## Hugonzalez01 (Jul 20, 2017)

OTAMYWY said:


> 20x10 Rotiform LAS-R
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tire size and wheel et ?? Car looks dope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

Hugonzalez01 said:


> Tire size and wheel et ?? Car looks dope.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


20x10 et35 tires are factory size


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## low_n_slow_6 (Feb 9, 2012)

Replica Audi Peelers in 20x9 et40 with a 255/40R20. 5mm spacer up front and a 10mm spacer in the rear. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

21in Forged OEM Audi with Pirelli 255/35/21


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

CBtsi33 said:


> 21in Forged OEM Audi with Pirelli 255/35/21



Add your suspension setup as well! Thanks


----------



## CBtsi33 (Aug 31, 2016)

OEMplusCC said:


> Add your suspension setup as well! Thanks


OEM golf R mk7.5 springs


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

OTAMYWY said:


> 20x10 et35 tires are factory size
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Were your tires stretched since you went with stock tires and 10” width?


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

Junkie1.8TQ said:


> Were your tires stretched since you went with stock tires and 10” width?


Very slightly. Per the tire specs they are approved to fit on a 10” wheel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

OTAMYWY said:


> Very slightly. Per the tire specs they are approved to fit on a 10” wheel
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for info. Definitely good info to have.


----------



## j7v3m (Dec 15, 2009)

KMC KM708 17" et38
BFG A/T K02's 225/65/17

<a href="https://ibb.co/WtMSmCB"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/ySZLH2g/IMG-1576.jpg" alt="IMG-1576" border="0"></a>
<a href="https://ibb.co/Q9jft4f"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/xh8DdND/IMG-1581.jpg" alt="IMG-1581" border="0"></a>
<a href="https://ibb.co/nsFg9T2"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/xSNCWyv/IMG-1586.jpg" alt="IMG-1586" border="0"></a>


----------



## Junkie1.8TQ (Jan 29, 2007)

j7v3m said:


> KMC KM708 17" et38
> BFG A/T K02's 225/65/17
> 
> <a href="https://ibb.co/WtMSmCB"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/ySZLH2g/IMG-1576.jpg" alt="IMG-1576" border="0"></a>
> ...


Lift kit?


----------



## nicvail (Dec 30, 2016)

DFWSKATE said:


> 20x10 with NGP Type 1 coilovers (with stock wheels in trunk)


What tire size you put?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nicvail (Dec 30, 2016)

OTAMYWY said:


> Very slightly. Per the tire specs they are approved to fit on a 10” wheel
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the tire size precisely? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Wife’s.








20x9 ET35, no spacers, hubcentric, and no rub. Perfect!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B95P (Dec 24, 2001)

Neuspeed RSe12s in 18x8 et 45, swapped over OE tires. They came in 9lbs lighter each than the OE SEL wheels.


----------



## CharlesC (Jan 10, 2011)

Mounted the new wheels on the wifey's tig.


VW Tiguan_05 Webcopy by Charles Clay, on Flickr


VW Tiguan_03 Webcopy by Charles Clay, on Flickr


VW Tiguan_06 Webcopy by Charles Clay, on Flickr


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm picking up a Highline (SEL PREMIUM) R Line soon and I'm wondering if anyone has some input about wheel size. I'm looking at getting 20x10 et 40 with 275/40s. My only concern is clearance on the inside near the struts. Has anyone ran wheels with similar specs?


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Wife’s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What suspension? Looks good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

brekdown29 said:


> What suspension? Looks good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Emmanuele Design (EMD Auto) springs on stock shocks. Shocks still holding up perfectly fine too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig guy (Sep 30, 2019)

*Quick offset question*

Hi everyone, new Tig owner here. All of your cars with aftermarket wheels look great. I have gone through every single page of this thread numerous times this week since I bought my car, and I need some advice. I've picked out a set of 19x9 wheels with 255/45r19 tires. The rim is available in 40 and 45mm offsets. I'm looking for an aggressive look, but I dont want the rim or tire poking out from the fender at all. One member here has the 19x9 mallory wheels with et33, and it's hard to tell from the photos how much it pokes out. I think the 40 would be pretty close to flush, but what do you seasoned veterans think? I'm thinking even the et45 would look great with the 9" wide wheel. I just want the perfect stance that isnt too sucked in or sticking out.

Thanks for any opinions or insight

I forgot to add, the car will stay with stock suspension, as I know this affects offset choice as the car goes lower the wheels get pulled in slightly due to the suspension geometry


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

CharlesC said:


> Mounted the new wheels on the wifey's tig.
> 
> 
> VW Tiguan_05 Webcopy by Charles Clay, on Flickr
> ...


What size wheels and tires? Offset?

Thanks!


----------



## Qwoz (Sep 1, 2011)

FranchuaSevein said:


> My bad. I thought I had included those specs... They’re KMC wheels — KM706 Impact. Wheel numbers are as follows:
> 
> 20 x 8.5
> 25 mm offset.
> ...


How is the poke? Any rubbing? I am considering picking up a used set 255/50/R19 ET25. Stock suspension.


----------



## FranchuaSevein (Jan 3, 2019)

Nope no rubbing and the poke is very minimal... i’d say a fifth of an inch. Nothing too crazy. And tiggy looks so mean in those. 





Qwoz said:


> FranchuaSevein said:
> 
> 
> > My bad. I thought I had included those specs... They’re KMC wheels — KM706 Impact. Wheel numbers are as follows:
> ...


----------



## Tig guy (Sep 30, 2019)

*Wheel fitment question*

Will a 19x9.5 et48 work on my 2019 Tig? Going with 255/45 tires


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

Should work, overall diameter is near exactly the same as a 215/65/17, only 1.07 rev per mile different. It will be quite a bit wider than the stock tires. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

The offset may be too much though. I have factory 19x8.5 wheels, factory 255/45R19, but I believe the offset is 38? Maybe someone can confirm? They are the Trenton wheels on an RLine

Sent from my SM-T590 using Tapatalk


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

Trenton 19’s are 43mm
Tulsa 17’s are 40mm
Montana 17’s are 40mm
Auckland 19’s are 43mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tig guy (Sep 30, 2019)

I'm also looking at some 19x9 with et45 that I am pretty sure will work. Just curious if I could squeeze 19x9.5 et48 under there. I know the diameter is the same so no problems there, I know guys on here have gone bigger diameter too. But my main concern is offset and rubbing. Also, i hate stretched tires, and i also hate poke. I want a setup just under flush, but not too much. It's a fine line for that perfect stance haha


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

Some quick calculations with the 19x9.5 et48 they wont poke but you will have about a 0.70" larger back spacing over the OEM 19x8.5 et43
OEM 19x8.5 et43 backspacing is about 5.94"
19x9.5 et48 backspacing is about 6.64"
19x9 et45 backspacing is about 6.27"

as far as poke goes from mounting surface to bead
OEM 19x8.5 et33 (10mm spacer) its about 2.95" (This sits about flush with the wheel arches in the front)
19x9.5 et48 its about 2.86"
19x9 et45 its about 2.73"

All of these measurements would be to the inner section of the rim and not out-to-out. Hopefully I didn't screw up any of my math.

Now I task you with checking to see if you have the clearance to run either rim, I would start in the front.


----------



## Tig guy (Sep 30, 2019)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> Some quick calculations with the 19x9.5 et48 they wont poke but you will have about a 0.70" larger back spacing over the OEM 19x8.5 et43
> OEM 19x8.5 et43 backspacing is about 5.94"
> 19x9.5 et48 backspacing is about 6.64"
> 19x9 et45 backspacing is about 6.27"
> ...


Thanks for the info sir.


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

If you have the OEM 19x8.5 rims you should be able to turn the steering wheel lock to lock and check for clearance it only need about 3/4" for the 19x9.5 rims to fit. I can take a look at my wife's Tiggy on Saturday as long as I remember.


----------



## low_n_slow_6 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a 20x9 et40 with a 255/40r20 and had enough clearance with the strut up front. I just added a 5mm spacer in the front and 10mm in the rear for a more flush look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

I have got 255/45/20 setup but I don't like the arch gaps. Thinking to try 265/50/20 all around. What do you guys think how will it look? I know it will fill the wheel arch gaps though. 

Sent from my GM1920 using Tapatalk


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

brianbgw said:


> Trenton 19’s are 43mm
> Tulsa 17’s are 40mm
> Montana 17’s are 40mm
> Auckland 19’s are 43mm
> ...


Just swapped on the winter wheels and tool a look, the Tenton 19s i took off are stamped "et38" on the back. Isn't that the offset?

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

mc7719 said:


> Just swapped on the winter wheels and tool a look, the Tenton 19s i took off are stamped "et38" on the back. Isn't that the offset?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


I mismatched the details there...

The 18” grey Trenton is ET43









The 19” black Trenton is ET38.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGermanExperience (Dec 11, 2002)

*putting other OEM VW wheels on Tiguan*

Hello,

Let's see some pics of wheel swaps using OEM VW wheels!

Will most/all recent VW OEM wheels fit the Tiguan? Are the wheels "beefier" for SUV duty or are they that same as the car-spec wheels. I have an SE and I am not a fan of the stock wheels and they are a pain to clean. I DO like the 17" size for bump absorption and have my eyes on the 17" "Porto" that came on the Golf Wagon I believe, not sure of offset, etc.

thanks


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Not rocket science. Just match the bolt size, and pattern, width and the offset.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TheGermanExperience said:


> Will most/all recent VW OEM wheels fit the Tiguan?


Yes


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I really like wheels from previous generation Tiguan especially from R line.
19 Mallory
Or
19 Savannah

I was looking for Mallory wheels but found Savannah sooner. 

Btw anyone interested in perfect condition Nizza wheels let me know. Im selling

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

TheGermanExperience said:


> Hello,
> 
> Let's see some pics of wheel swaps using OEM VW wheels!
> 
> ...


These came off a Jetta, Advanti LUPO with VW centre caps. Replaced the tires in order to be the correct overall size for the Tig.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## canadian_driver (Feb 1, 2017)

Does anyone know what the stock bolt pattern and offset is?


----------



## DaveEd83 (Jan 15, 2019)

canadian_driver said:


> Does anyone know what the stock bolt pattern and offset is?


offset is 35mm and bolt pattern is 5x112 I believe from what the stealership told me when I was looking for my winters


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

mc7719 said:


> These came off a Jetta, I am unsure what name they are though. Replaced the tires in order to be the correct overall size for the Tig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look great! Any chance you could post a side view of whole tig? Thanks


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

Hi, today I picked up 19x8.5 et 50 wheels. The initial fit of just the wheels seems good. The wheel clears the front caliper and strut. I’m worried once I put on the tires it may rub. I was planning on 255/45/19. I’ve seem some of you have used 10 mm spacers. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

Would 20"x8.5" ET45 57.1CB 5x112 fit with no issue? or some small spacers like 10-15mm?


----------



## Ilt (Apr 4, 2019)

*19" wheel +35 offset*

Just a quick question. From what I researched I will have no issues with a 19" wheel with +35 offset of 255/4519 I believe!!! what ever stock tire that came with it.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

XDeCX said:


> Would 20"x8.5" ET45 57.1CB 5x112 fit with no issue? or some small spacers like 10-15mm?


OEM R-Line wheels are 19x8.5 +38mm, so you should be fine with either of those spacer options



Ilt said:


> Just a quick question. From what I researched I will have no issues with a 19" wheel with +35 offset of 255/4519 I believe!!! what ever stock tire that came with it.


Depends on the width, I plan to upgrade to some 20x9 +38~ and run some 5 and 10mm spacers front/rear for a more flush fitment, that all checks out according to this thread and should work fine.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

*Speedometer/odometer correction*

Maybe been discussed before but I couldn't find it...if you move to a different diameter wheel/tire can you make the system correction using OBD11 for the change?


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

Whats better with no spacers. 

20x8.5 et45
Or
20x10 et35


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

XDeCX said:


> Whats better with no spacers.
> 
> 20x8.5 et45
> Or
> ...


20x10

Sent from my GM1920 using Tapatalk


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

Would you do 10/10mm spacers or 10/15 or none?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XDeCX (Oct 18, 2011)

Ended up going with


19x8.5 5x112 SIlver ET42
And 
255/45/19 










What spacers if any should I get?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

XDeCX said:


> Ended up going with
> 
> 
> 19x8.5 5x112 SIlver ET42
> ...



I bought the same tire from tire rack. I had them mounted yesterday. You cant beat the price!


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

Urano17 said:


> Hi, today I picked up 19x8.5 et 50 wheels. The initial fit of just the wheels seems good. The wheel clears the front caliper and strut. I’m worried once I put on the tires it may rub. I was planning on 255/45/19. I’ve seem some of you have used 10 mm spacers. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


Well I ordered tires from Tire Rack. 255/45/19 PZero. Mounted the tires to ABT Sportsline DR wheel 19x8.5 et50. I running 10mm up front and 15mm on the rears. I'm going to get better pictures tomorrow. 

https://imgur.com/om3zuws


----------



## Jboss (Apr 7, 2020)

FranchuaSevein said:


> jimothy cricket said:
> 
> 
> > What’s the wheel width and offset here? Tire specs?
> ...



Any issues with rubbing or turn circle?


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Saw this on FB and it’s perfect. I think I know what wheels I’m buying for my wife’s Tiggy.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

RocknRolla said:


> Saw this on FB and it’s perfect. I think I know what wheels I’m buying for my wife’s Tiggy.


Ok those are amazing, do you have a link or anything? I've never considered it, but those are great


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

RocknRolla said:


> Saw this on FB and it’s perfect. I think I know what wheels I’m buying for my wife’s Tiggy.


That look fits nicely


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

What a difference colormatching the flares does. Yes the wheels look good but so glad I had mine and the wife’s done.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Savvv said:


> What a difference colormatching the flares does. Yes the wheels look good but so glad I had mine and the wife’s done.


Agreed, waiting on a quote back from my bodyshop to do mine, I hate the plastic so much!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Agreed, waiting on a quote back from my bodyshop to do mine, I hate the plastic so much!


Curious to hear the cost 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Curious to hear the cost
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once I prepped them myself my buddy charged me $125 per flare to prime/sand/spray. So if you gave them to someone raw off the car I’d expect somewhere in the $750 range would be fair.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Got the A7 Audi Rotors on today, just need to find time to get the damn Golf R springs on so it looks a little less donk-ish. Didn't realize the A7 has 66.6mm hubs so I have hub centric rings on order and trying to find some 66mm VW or R Line centercaps and then I'll throw some 5/10 or 15mm spacers on once it is lowered. I tossed some cheap 5mm spacers on the back for now. Wheel specs are 21x9" +35mm and tires are 265/35/21 Falkens. Pardon the filth, massive thunderstorm last night and GA pollen is relentless haha.


----------



## GoldZenkiS14 (Jan 26, 2009)

Are you guys running longer wheel bolts with lower offsets/spacers or do we have room to play with the stock bolts?


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

GoldZenkiS14 said:


> Are you guys running longer wheel bolts with lower offsets/spacers or do we have room to play with the stock bolts?


You'll need extended bolts for anything longer than a 5mm spacer, the factory bolts are only 27-28~mm shank


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi, just want to share my Tiguan's wheel fitment :

























pic: by : @chrzdesign)
_Wheels & Tires_ :
ADV1 Wheel - ADV 7 M.V1
20" x 8.5" ET 40 + Yokohama Parada PA-02 Spec X 245/45/20
20" x 10" ET 35 + Yokohama Parada PA-02 Spec X 275/40/20
Sparco Wheel Spacer 15mm (Rear) & 20mm (Front)

Hopefully could give more reference for all friends in this thread..


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

RocknRolla said:


> Saw this on FB and it’s perfect. I think I know what wheels I’m buying for my wife’s Tiggy.


I am sold on these :wave:


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

I realized I never posted my wheel/tire setup in here. They're more of an OEM+ option, not aftermarket, but a set of Audi A7 Rotors. Specs are:

21x9" +35mm with 10mm spacers in the front and 15mm in the rear (perfectly flush) on 265/35/21 Falken tires. The car is lowered on Golf R OEM springs as well.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Devilz said:


> I am sold on these :wave:


They’re a perfect match. I’ve always liked the design, I even considered buying a set for my A6, but now they’ll have to go on the Tig.


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

bobbysanders22 said:


> I realized I never posted my wheel/tire setup in here. They're more of an OEM+ option, not aftermarket, but a set of Audi A7 Rotors. Specs are:
> 
> 21x9" +35mm with 10mm spacers in the front and 15mm in the rear (perfectly flush) on 265/35/21 Falken tires. The car is lowered on Golf R OEM springs as well.


How is ride quality on 21" rotors?

You got part number for springs by any chance?


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Devilz said:


> How is ride quality on 21" rotors?
> 
> You got part number for springs by any chance?


Not bad at all! Went with a wider tire for a better ride, little bit of road noise and a little firmer than stock now with the springs and sway bar, but still feels mostly stock. I was worried they'd ride terrible but I am pleasantly surprised. And I don't have the part number, but there's multiple threads with them, I just hopped on the MK7 R classifieds and scooped up a set cheap with a few thousand miles on them.


----------



## Urano17 (Jul 7, 2018)

Urano17 said:


> Well I ordered tires from Tire Rack. 255/45/19 PZero. Mounted the tires to ABT Sportsline DR wheel 19x8.5 et50. I running 10mm up front and 15mm on the rears. I'm going to get better pictures tomorrow.
> 
> https://imgur.com/om3zuws










I finally got around taking more pictures. Next step is to do H&R spring.


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Devilz said:


> I am sold on these :wave:


20x9 ET40 Wheels ordered. 

Now debating which lowering springs to get, Eibach or H&R?

Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

bobbysanders22 said:


> I realized I never posted my wheel/tire setup in here. They're more of an OEM+ option, not aftermarket, but a set of Audi A7 Rotors. Specs are:
> 
> 21x9" +35mm with 10mm spacers in the front and 15mm in the rear (perfectly flush) on 265/35/21 Falken tires. The car is lowered on Golf R OEM springs as well.


Beautiful! :thumbup::thumbup:


BUT....how heavy is the setup too (versus stock)?
If they are heavier, it's gotta feel a _little_ more sluggish


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> Beautiful! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> BUT....how heavy is the setup too (versus stock)?
> If they are heavier, it's gotta feel a _little_ more sluggish


To be perfectly honest, I forgot to weigh them. Next time I have them off I'll do that. I'm sure they're heavier than the stock 19's but not by a huge amount. The whole car is sluggish anyway, I'll make that sacrifce because they look proper on the car, haha


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

bobbysanders22 said:


> To be perfectly honest, I forgot to weigh them. Next time I have them off I'll do that. I'm sure they're heavier than the stock 19's but not by a huge amount. *The whole car is sluggish anyway*, I'll make that sacrifce because they look proper on the car, haha


It looks sharp, no doubt.
Still curious about the weight, but yeah making a sluggish car even slower isn't helping much :laugh:


----------



## 20th#726 (Jan 10, 2007)

Wifes 2019 SEL
TSW Clypse 
20x10
ET40
255/40R20 Vredestein Quatrac Pro
Stock height for now to maintain ride comfort for the Mrs... but she has mentioned she likes the lowered look.









And this is a customer car my shop did.
Niche Form
20x8.5
ET34
255/40r20 Nitto 420S
H&R Sport Springs for Tiguan










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Decided black wheels were not a good fit on my A6, so I'm donating my black R8 wheels to my wife's Tiguan. I really like how they look on her car, just need to buy some hub centric rings and bigger tires. :thumbup:

20x9
ET33


----------



## TigR (Jun 29, 2020)

I swap the oem for some Audi RS5 20x9s










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

20x9 Front +12mm rear









Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## dale333 (May 14, 2016)

JDHRNC said:


>


 What suspension are you running?


----------



## JDHRNC (Jun 17, 2006)

dale333 said:


> What suspension are you running?


Eibach European VW Allspace lowering springs, and stock shocks.


----------



## tiguan20201 (Sep 21, 2020)

*2012 A4 Rims on a tiguan*

Hey gents, super new here. finalizing a deal on a 2020 Tiguan and I have a buddy with "17" x 8", 5 Lug, 112mm Bolt Pattern, 47mm Offset" a4 rims. would these fit? would be putting a 225/65/17 tire on them.

let me know! thanks guys


----------



## Kgking1 (Feb 14, 2015)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> That look fits nicely
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


R-Line looks fantastic. I'd love to lower my SEL Prem but I have to have some clearance for hauling everyone up to the cabin. Would the H&R sport springs lower the Tiggy just enough?


----------



## Kgking1 (Feb 14, 2015)

dale333 said:


> What suspension are you running?


Nice setup! Great color selection.


----------



## Kgking1 (Feb 14, 2015)

bobbysanders22 said:


> To be perfectly honest, I forgot to weigh them. Next time I have them off I'll do that. I'm sure they're heavier than the stock 19's but not by a huge amount. The whole car is sluggish anyway, I'll make that sacrifce because they look proper on the car, haha


Looks great! I'm riding the fence on the APR Stage 3 K04 Turbo upgrade to nullify the sluggishness but just saw a pic of the 2022/23 Tiguan R-Line. Looks sweet!


----------



## Kgking1 (Feb 14, 2015)

20th#726 said:


> Wifes 2019 SEL
> TSW Clypse
> 20x10
> ET40
> ...


Could you possibly take some pics from the back and front? Looks quite impressive. Thanks!


----------



## Kgking1 (Feb 14, 2015)

nicvail said:


> What tire size do you have?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Of all the posted pictures in the thread, you are the winner sir! PERFECT.


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

I’m going to try stagger setup on my Tiguan SE R-Line like L179 did to his Tiguan but with different tire size and offset. I think I can get a 285/35R20 on 20x10 wheels in the rear but can’t figure out what offset to get for the custom forged wheels. Took measurements of fender wells and got 320mm from inside near shock to outside fender flares. To match L179 setup of the outside tire at the rear wheel, I got 25mm offset. Compare with OEM 20in it’s 2mm crosser to the suspension. I could do the et25 or et23 and add aftermarket fender flare if needed. I have no problem with the front wheels offset. Front is going to be 255/40R20 on 20x9 et30 wheels. This setup it’s perfect since I am currently have 255/45R19 on 19x9 et30 for winter season. I’ll take any suggestions with those who have an R-Line Tiguan with aftermarket wheels and the fender flares stick out a little more than the standard Tiguan.


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Went the OEM 19"savannah two toned route.


----------



## Fircyk (Nov 24, 2020)

In Poland, these rims on the car will not get a technical inspection because they protrude beyond the outline of the car. And they look fantastic.


----------



## VWvy973 (Feb 7, 2021)

I’m in the market for some rims for my 2021 vw Tiguan SE r line black edition I look online and don’t have many options the stock black rims aren’t bad but I want mine to stand out more 
Please at type of help will be appreciated p.S I’m not a car guy so ima need a thorough explanation 
*I’m in central NJ if anyone can point me in the right direction *


----------



## lnires (Dec 29, 2010)

I’m putting these on mine. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

Check ecstuning.com and search aftermarket alloys using your car model

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

search in this post. Anyone have aftermarket wheels on their Tiguan?
I went custom wheel built to the spec I want for my '20 Tiguan. there are BC Forged Monoblock wheels, model is RZ10 matted black. i want light weight wheels, 19" x 9 ET30 is 19 pounds each, the 20"x9 et30 is 20 pounds and 20"x10 et30 is 21 pounds. the 20in sets is stagger set up, 19 inch is winter set. this are probably not the style and cost that you want but take a look.


----------



## Vwtiggymk2 (Feb 3, 2021)

I apologize if Im asking on the wrong place, but would a 17x8 et 40 with 235/60r17 fit the tiguan S? or yall recommend a 225/65r17? or what yall recommend thank you (Platinum 459 if anyone is curious)


----------



## lloydD (Jan 10, 2014)

TigR said:


> I swap the oem for some Audi RS5 20x9s
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks awesome! What lowering kit do you have? I'm planning to lower my Tiguan and replace the stock rims with Method wheels 502 Rally.


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

I have a silk blue Tiguan. I’m thinking of putting all black rims on but can’t visualize it. Anyone have pics? Thanks


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

lloydD said:


> Looks awesome! What lowering kit do you have? I'm planning to lower my Tiguan and replace the stock rims with Method wheels 502 Rally.


I like those Method wheels also but I don't think they will fit the tiguan mqb because the bolt pattern 5x112 is only offered on 16in wheels 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lloydD (Jan 10, 2014)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> I like those Method wheels also but I don't think they will fit the tiguan mqb because the bolt pattern 5x112 is only offered on 16in wheels
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. I forgot to check it. Will look for other wheels since I don't want to use adapters.


----------



## NY•DUBSTER (May 31, 2015)

CharlesC said:


> Mounted the new wheels on the wifey's tig.
> 
> 
> VW Tiguan_05 Webcopy by Charles Clay, on Flickr
> ...


What size setup she running


----------



## TimmyTig1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Love seeing everyone's setup!
Just bought a 21' Tig SEL with the 19x7 yesterday. 
I wanna get them painted or wrapped black, and get the h&r lowering springs. Since im keeping the stock wheels for the next year or so, i would like to get wheel spacers for them but unsure of the mm required for them to be flush. Would probably need some bigger lugs too.
Would any of this void warranty?


----------



## Fircyk (Nov 24, 2020)

Currently, and already waiting 19 R


----------



## kojotty (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi. Can someone explain for a noob: my tig now is on Tulsa's R17 7J Et 40, tyres 2015/65. Looking for a VW 3G0 601 025 AG NQ9 wheels, which are 8J ET41.
_Compared to your existing wheel, this new wheel will have an inner rim which is * 13.7mm closer to the suspension strut. * The outer rim will poke out _* 11.7mm more than before. *
Can i use that? Will i need a spacers or something? If it's ok, what size of tyres are recomended - 235/50 or 235/55?
Thnks.


----------



## Fircyk (Nov 24, 2020)

Please looks respectable for 19 "


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Warm/Hot season wheelset.
Rear: Showing 285/35R20 ET30
Front: Not fully shown, 255/40R20 ET30 with Neuspeed Caliper-370mm









Both wheel sit flush to wheel fenders. Not going to lower the Tiguan until it's needed in another 3 Years after I get a new SUV.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Prepping the ol' R8 wheels for mounting on the wife's Tiguan tomorrow.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Really happy with the way they turned out.

20x9 ET33
265/40/20 Falken FK510


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

r8 wheels look good! i personally prefer silver wheels but i think tthe gray and black make sense...congrats!
any chance of a full side picture?


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

VW...vw...wv...WV said:


> r8 wheels look good! i personally prefer silver wheels but i think tthe gray and black make sense...congrats!
> any chance of a full side picture?


I normally prefer non-black wheels too, but I think these look better in black.




























Selling the OEM 20's if any one is interested: 









FS: 20" Tiguan R-Line Wheels w/ Tires (SoCal)


SOLD More photos here:




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## Espohn03 (Apr 30, 2021)

After following this thread I made a decision. Shoutout to everyone in this thread for their help and anyone I reached out to for assistance and questions!
H&R Tiguan specific lowering springs
Rotiform Las-R 20x8.5 ET 35
Factory hankook tires off the 21 R line


----------



## tiggy_jer (Jun 4, 2021)

I'm sitting on 22x10 et 20 on 235/35s and im also lowered on Solowerk S1 as well









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingputt323 (Jun 20, 2010)

Here is My 2021 sitting on Audi 22 x 9.5 wheels


----------



## kellysa111 (Apr 18, 2018)

Looking for pictures of black wheels on the 2021 Tiguan. I'm buying winter tires and just need to know what they would look like so I can decide which wheels to use for summer.

Edit: I forgot to say it's a Stone Blue Metallic. The Discount Tire website doesn't have that color available on their pictures so I dont know how they would look.


----------



## Krautwagen (Sep 17, 2002)

Thinking about 19" winter setup - et35 or et45 in a 19x8.5"? I don't need perfectly flush - may actually prefer some sub-flush to minimize the mess during winter.

Setup would likely be 19x8.5" Rotor knock off's (Alzor style 628 - 19" Style 628 Wheels - Set Of Four) with a 235/50/19 snow tire (Blizzak WS90 probably). Stock suspension for now - may get slightly lowered.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

For myself, 19" winter's didn't appeal to me. I went with 216/65 17's for my winter setup, keeping the 255/45 19's for warmer times.


----------



## Krautwagen (Sep 17, 2002)

jonese said:


> For myself, 19" winter's didn't appeal to me. I went with 216/65 17's for my winter setup, keeping the 255/45 19's for warmer times.


I may step down to 18's, which would get me into 8" width rims, and that would work better with 235's. The question of et45 or et35 still is up in the air...


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

tiggy_jer said:


> I'm sitting on 22x10 et 20 on 235/35s and im also lowered on Solowerk S1 as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks mint 

What wheels are these?

Sent from my SM-F916B using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

kellysa111 said:


> Looking for pictures of black wheels on the 2021 Tiguan. I'm buying winter tires and just need to know what they would look like so I can decide which wheels to use for summer.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to say it's a Stone Blue Metallic. The Discount Tire website doesn't have that color available on their pictures so I dont know how they would look.


I've posted black wheels on my wife's old Stone Blue before:



RocknRolla said:


>


----------



## kellysa111 (Apr 18, 2018)

RocknRolla said:


> I've posted black wheels on my wife's old Stone Blue before:


Cool thanks! Makes my decision easier knowing what it looks like.


----------



## Barzing (May 29, 2009)

My 2021 Rline on 20” Atlas Capricorn


----------



## Barzing (May 29, 2009)

My 2021 Rline on 20” Atlas Capricorn 
View attachment 115754


----------



## Stonyo (Jul 21, 2021)

tiggy_jer said:


> I'm sitting on 22x10 et 20 on 235/35s and im also lowered on Solowerk S1 as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang those wheels could cut diamonds! Thing would look MEAN with a chrome delete in gloss black? Nice ride.


----------



## Trial67 (Sep 15, 2021)

Kingputt323 said:


> Here is My 2021 sitting on Audi 22 x 9.5 wheels
> View attachment 108085


Hey. Are your wheels rep's? Or oem? Also, what's the offset and tire size. Looks great btw!


----------



## Andrew2020RLine (Oct 18, 2021)

Kingputt323 said:


> Here is My 2021 sitting on Audi 22 x 9.5 wheels
> View attachment 108085


Is that stock ride height ?


----------



## Andrew2020RLine (Oct 18, 2021)

RocknRolla said:


> Really happy with the way they turned out.
> 
> 20x9 ET33
> 265/40/20 Falken FK510


Look amazing I was thing the same rim setup , is that stock ride height ?


----------



## Andrew2020RLine (Oct 18, 2021)

ekstase91k said:


> Thanks!


What suspension your running looks mint !


----------



## Andrew2020RLine (Oct 18, 2021)

Hi everyone , I just purchased a 2021 Tiguan R line with factory 255/45/19 wheels . I’m thinking of using those as my winter strip and in the summer grab a new pair of shoes . I do t know too much about fitment and spacers and offset lol. Was wondering if anyone can help me out it would be greatly appreciated. I’m thinking of going with 20x9 Audi R8 replicas maybe even 22x9 but am wondering what tire size would be good as I want to close the wheel gap . I’m thinking of getting it lowered as well with the H&R springs . I still want it to have a bit of clearance but looking for that aggressive stance .


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

JDHRNC said:


> Eibach European VW Allspace lowering springs, and stock shocks.


Hello,

can you please specify the part number? Is it 20mm or 35mm drop, there is 2 options for eibach springs. Thank you!


----------



## Andrew2020RLine (Oct 18, 2021)

woozylv said:


> Hello,
> 
> can you please specify the part number? Is it 20mm or 35mm drop, there is 2 options for eibach springs. Thank you!


I spoke with eibach shop and still can’t figure out the proper part number


----------



## Jaxdubs20 (Oct 28, 2021)

2018 SE sitting on 19" Mallorys, 255/45 Generals, Golf R 7.5 shocks/springs.


----------



## wolfsburgz (Jun 6, 2011)

2022 SEL R Line 
Rotiform TUF Forged Monoblock: 20x9 et 25 
Michelin Cross Climate 2: 255/45/20
+5mm spacer in the rear


----------



## Jaxdubs20 (Oct 28, 2021)

wolfsburgz said:


> 2022 SEL R Line
> Rotiform TUF Forged Monoblock: 20x9 et 25
> Michelin Cross Climate 2: 255/45/20
> +5mm spacer in the rear
> ...


Was wondering about backspacing with 20s. Looking at 9” front +35 and 10” rear +25. That looks good though. Mallorys are 9” +32 so not far off. Want a 22 SEL so bad but can’t right now.


----------



## DefinitelyNotJBale (Jul 24, 2015)

Has anyone seen a Tiggy on Golf Alltrack 18" Canyon wheels? I'm looking to get a set of winters together for my inbound Highline R-Line and a set popped up on the local classifieds that I am considering.


----------



## MiniRza (Jan 18, 2019)

20x9 Rohanna RC10s +35
Currently on KSport coils. saving for air ride.


----------



## Ch3rp (12 mo ago)

wolfsburgz said:


> 2022 SEL R Line
> Rotiform TUF Forged Monoblock: 20x9 et 25
> Michelin Cross Climate 2: 255/45/20
> +5mm spacer in the rear
> ...


Do you have any more pics?


----------



## veedubbin (Oct 13, 2001)

1552 Traverse from an Atlas Basecamp with 235/65 falken wildpeaks


----------



## Rezso44 (11 mo ago)

ckspeed68 said:


> ￼
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ckspeed68 said:


> ￼
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pavao6911 (Mar 10, 2007)

Vento said:


> *2018 Tiguan Wheel Fitment*
> 
> Does anyone know what the wheel fitments are for the 2018 Tiguan? 17" and 18" including offset?
> 
> Thanks


 Does anyone know the weight of the 2022 factory SE Rline wheels?


----------



## LunnBeLurkin (11 mo ago)

tiggy_jer said:


> I'm sitting on 22x10 et 20 on 235/35s and im also lowered on Solowerk S1 as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any rubbing with the 22s. To be honest your the first at least that I’ve seen running 22s on a tiggy. I’ve seen a few guys running 20s on coil overs and they rub when turning or under a heavy load so wasn’t sure if you had a similar issue, or if you just adjusted your ride height to avoid it.


----------



## jettasnomore (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## Tylpt (Apr 22, 2019)

jettasnomore said:


> View attachment 159582


Looks great! What size tires are you running?


jettasnomore said:


> View attachment 159582


Looks amazing! I saw in your other post you're running 20x10.5 et 27. What size tires are you running? Any spacers? Much appreciated!


----------



## jettasnomore (Apr 2, 2006)

Tylpt said:


> Looks great! What size tires are you running?
> 
> 
> Looks amazing! I saw in your other post you're running 20x10.5 et 27. What size tires are you running? Any spacers? Much appreciated!


285/35/20 no spacers perfect fit!


----------



## TarikE (Oct 5, 2021)

Got my news rims installed yesterday. Niche Form 20x8.5 with 245/45r20 tires. Drop via H&R springs.

I have the ECS flush spacer kit (that I ran for a few months with the stock 19s) but not sure if I’m gonna use the spacers with the new rims. Probably could use a little more poke, tho.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

How does it ride now with jr springs, is it still SUVish, or more like a compact car?


----------



## TH1slowGTR (10 mo ago)

Just curious, is any one rulle TE37's, Work Emotions or Gram Light wheels? I am going to by buying a 22' R-line and not sure what size and offset I should run. I did fine a set of Work wheels, 19x8.5 et45 that I like and a few sets of 18x8.5 et38.


----------



## the wolf (Jul 4, 2001)

Nothing much to see here just some oem Audi S6 20's...damn I miss the summertime. 😎


----------



## Axel_Giovannie (Sep 6, 2013)

mikebiketike said:


> 19” Cadiz


Did you need any spacers for this set up or did they fit right? I keep seeing the cadiz in ECS and it says “it doesn’t fit” to a 2018 tiguan (I have same tiguan as you)


----------



## TarikE (Oct 5, 2021)

I’ve had some steering wheel vibration since installing my new 20” rims and tires a few weeks back. I’ve had the rim shop—it’s a reputable place that caters to pro athletes and handles a lot of high end cars—rebalance the tires and the vibration is still there. I’ve also messed with the tire pressure, adjusting it up and down, to little avail.

It’s a ‘22 Tiguan and I lowered it on H&R springs and had it aligned about a month earlier. There was no vibration with the stock 19s and tires. The vibration started after the new wheels were installed.

The rims are Niche; it’s my second set in five years on two different cars (from the same shop). Doubt that’s the issue. The tires, however, are budget brand Ironman. Starting to think that could be the issue.

Thoughts?


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

It can easily be the tires, new tires vibrate more often then you think. Like, a LOT and being some cheapo tires.. that's your cause. 
I had a case where two out of 4 new tires were bad and caused the car to pull to one side, regardless of multiple alignments done. 
Also, it could be wheels itself. My summer wheels vibrate, although they balance out good. 
Winter set smooth as butter


----------



## A4toMQB (Sep 13, 2021)

tiggy_jer said:


> I'm sitting on 22x10 et 20 on 235/35s and im also lowered on Solowerk S1 as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This setup looks great. How is the ride? Are these rotiforms?


----------



## El_bigote_AJ (12 mo ago)

Put these on last week, 20x10.5”. Because the design of the wheel arch’s / lips on the Tiguan I couldn’t get a good flush fit with the stock wheels as even without spacers they would rub on hard bumps (former softer coil overs too) so used the stock 255s with stretch so I could get the fitment that I wanted on the wheels and still clear the fenders on compression. Typically I never wanted a stretch tire look at all (my gti runs a 265 on 8.5 currently 😂😂) but had to do it to get the final look I was really after, and in the end I’m more that fine with the stretch and very happy with the look overall.

wheels are ET45 with 15mm adapter/spacer on both front rear , **5mm clearance from the wheel hub to larger aftermarket strut body in the fronts.. so very tight!

EDIT: forgot to note the weight savings due to th
Being flow formed! New wheels in 20x10.5” no tires were 25.2lbs Vs the oems 20x8.5 with no tires are 35.1lbs




































View attachment 167285


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

El_bigote_AJ said:


> Put these on last week, 20x10.5”. Because the design of the wheel arch’s / lips on the Tiguan I could get a good flush fit with the stock wheels as even without spacers they would rub on hard bumps (former softer coil overs too) so used the stock 255s with stretch so I could get the fitment that I wanted on the wheels and still clear the fenders on compression. Typically I never wanted a stretch tire look at all (my gti runs a 265 on 8.5 currently 😂😂) but had to do it to get the final look I was really after, and in the end I’m more that fine with the stretch and very happy with the look overall.
> 
> wheels are ET45 with 15mm adapter/spacer on both front rear , **5mm clearance from the wheel hub to larger aftermarket strut body in the fronts.. so very tight!
> 
> ...


looks good! i'm so ready for the weather in new england to stop sucking so i can clean mine up and put my coilovers on.


----------



## TarikE (Oct 5, 2021)

I like the way the springs and rims look. If I can just dial out the steering wheel vibration…

I aired up to 42 lbs at all four corners today. Feels a little smoother but not stock. Will keep tweaking.


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

Sneak peak


----------



## Liansonline (Mar 24, 2019)

I guess I'll post a pic of my new wheels soon because VW has national backorder on the stock wheel I need from an unseen pothole this weekend.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I guess I'll post a pic of my new wheels soon because VW has national backorder on the stock wheel I need from an unseen pothole this weekend.


Chip shortage for wheels eeh damn those chips


----------



## TarikE (Oct 5, 2021)

I figured out the vibration w/ the new rims and tires. Had all four corners rebalanced on a Hunter Road Force machine. It was determined that two tires were good, one was meh and one was bad. We put the two good ones on the front and the bad one on the RR. Vibration is all but gone at all speeds. I will eventually get the original shop to warranty the RR.


----------



## TH1slowGTR (10 mo ago)

Are all you guys running aftermarket wheels still able to run the tire pressure monitors or do you just always have the tight pressure light on?


----------



## Liansonline (Mar 24, 2019)

TH1slowGTR said:


> Are all you guys running aftermarket wheels still able to run the tire pressure monitors or do you just always have the tight pressure light on?


Just put some on last week and sensors are working fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El_bigote_AJ (12 mo ago)

TH1slowGTR said:


> Are all you guys running aftermarket wheels still able to run the tire pressure monitors or do you just always have the tight pressure light on?


Unless your car has the display screen that shows the actual tire pressures at each corner it doesn’t run TPMS sensors inside the wheels anymore. Tire pressure works through the abs sensor and calculations.


----------



## Liansonline (Mar 24, 2019)

El_bigote_AJ said:


> Unless your car has the display screen that shows the actual tire pressures at each corner it doesn’t run TPMS sensors inside the wheels anymore. Tire pressure works through the abs sensor and calculations.


I wasn’t aware of this. I wonder why VW still labels it as TPMS in the infotainment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TH1slowGTR (10 mo ago)

El_bigote_AJ said:


> Unless your car has the display screen that shows the actual tire pressures at each corner it doesn’t run TPMS sensors inside the wheels anymore. Tire pressure works through the abs sensor and calculations.


Oh wow, I wasn't aware of that. I have a 22' with the infotaiment system. I didn't look click trought settings yet to see what it says. I just know in my Subaru I had the stupid light on half the year and it was so annoying.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I wasn’t aware of this. I wonder why VW still labels it as TPMS in the infotainment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because it DOES have TPMS (Tire Pressure Monitoring System), it just does it by monitoring individual wheel speed instead of with the in-wheel sensors.

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miliosnz (10 mo ago)

Que


RocknRolla said:


> I normally prefer non-black wheels too, but I think these look better in black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RocknRolla said:


> I normally prefer non-black wheels too, but I think these look better in black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you use spacers? Is there any rubbing or modifications that you did?


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

miliosnz said:


> Did you use spacers? Is there any rubbing or modifications that you did?


Nope, no spacers. Everything is straight forward with no modifications.


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

I’m picking up a 22’ in a few weeks and I’m hoping to be able to put my wheels and tires from my SQ5 on it. Anyone have any input about fitment? 

Specs are 20x10 et30/25 w/ 275/40/20 tires


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

Why would you go from SQ5 to tiguan


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

G-CAN said:


> Why would you go from SQ5 to tiguan


We have been a one car family for years, but things have changed and we need a second vehicle. Trading in the sq5 allowed us to get two new vehicles for very little out of pocket.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

20x9 et26 with 275/30/20. Will they fit? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

jettasnomore said:


> 285/35/20 no spacers perfect fit!


This is a relief. I’m getting 20x9 et26 with 275/30/20 and was thinking they wouldn’t fit. Yours are wider and look great. I can’t wait to show you all what I’m getting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielguerra21 (9 mo ago)

Kingputt323 said:


> Here is My 2021 sitting on Audi 22 x 9.5 wheels
> View attachment 108085


Any trouble with the front tires?


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

Turbo2L said:


> We have been a one car family for years, but things have changed and we need a second vehicle. Trading in the sq5 allowed us to get two new vehicles for very little out of pocket.


Similar/same situation for me. Pity pity, I too be going from SQ5 to Tiggy due to family size. Really liked the SQ5 but after a few trips with the fam the lack of room and cargo really go to me. Love yr stance and wheel setup! It will be my 1st VW soon and I too have a few setup I plan to put on later. 20x10.5, 285/35/20 a good way to go? No spacers needed?


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

285/35-20 is good for the rear, not sure on the front as mine are staggered, 255/40R20 front on 20x9 et30 and 285/35R20 rear on 20x10 et30. You can search in this thread.


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

ckspeed68 said:


> 285/35-20 is good for the rear, not sure on the front as mine are staggered, 255/40R20 front on 20x9 et30 and 285/35R20 rear on 20x10 et30. You can search in this thread.


Cool, good to know. Yea I think I saw the white one lowered on 20x10.5 & 285/35 and no spacers. Looks nice! Haven't been on vortex in years or any forums in a long time and getting use to things again. Great variety of style in this thread👍👏


----------



## Andy A (Dec 25, 2018)

Anybody running a 275 40R 20 on a 20 x9.


----------



## Liansonline (Mar 24, 2019)

Finally got around to getting some pictures of the new wheels and tires


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I need to get better pics but I just put on Audi RS5 20x9 +26 no spacers. 275/30/20. Going to move up to 275/40/20 to fill up the gap.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ungratefulalien (8 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> Finally got around to getting some pictures of the new wheels and tires
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!


----------



## Ungratefulalien (8 mo ago)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have spacers on?


----------



## Liansonline (Mar 24, 2019)

Ungratefulalien said:


> Very nice!


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Ungratefulalien said:


> Do you have spacers on?


No cause they are 20x9 with +26 offset. Stock 20” wheels need 20mm rear 15 front. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> No cause they are 20x9 with +26 offset. Stock 20” wheels need 20mm rear 15 front.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wheels fit the car great. 

But tire choice looks od. Way to thin for an SUV car. Huge wheel arch gap. Not liking it at all.


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

G-CAN said:


> Wheels fit the car great.
> 
> But tire choice looks od. Way to thin for an SUV car. Huge wheel arch gap. Not liking it at all.


I know. Those are the tires they came with. The wheels are off an Audi RS5. rubber bands. But the still had life left so I’m gonna run them till they are gone. Shouldn’t take long as these are probably 20k miles tires with a 240 rating. And they have 7k miles on them now. Then I’ll get some meatier tires for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I know. Those are the tires they came with. The wheels are off an Audi RS5. rubber bands. But the still had life left so I’m gonna run them till they are gone. Shouldn’t take long as these are probably 20k miles tires with a 240 rating. And they have 7k miles on them now. Then I’ll get some meatier tires for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then it makes sense :thumbs up:


----------



## Ch3rp (12 mo ago)

Finally got my wheels installed. 20x10.5 +30 Curva Concepts C300 with 295/30 Contis. I'm on H&R Sport Springs and there's more wheel gap now vs the stock wheels but I can live with it. May go the coilovers route at some point to close the gap.


----------



## G-CAN (Sep 25, 2013)

295.... 

Couldn't fit 305?


----------



## Ch3rp (12 mo ago)

G-CAN said:


> 295....
> 
> Couldn't fit 305?


Send me some 305's and I'll fit them.


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

BC Forged TD03
20x10 et25/30
275/40/20 Firehawk Indy 500 
3mm front spacers to clear springs 
H&R street performance coilovers


----------



## Ingolego (6 mo ago)

Looks really awesome!
That my new one! 








I have some tire left over from my old Q5:
8.0 J x 18H2 ET39 with Pirelli wintertime 235/60 R18








would the rim fit my 2022 Tiguan? Perhaps with the Tires for the Wintersaison?

Thanks


----------



## Cocoabutterlover (7 mo ago)

20" Atlas R Line wheels


----------



## Tiguanbitties (5 mo ago)

Running 2013 21' Bentley Continental GT wheels. Direct bolt on but would suggest 10MM spacers and 245/35 21 tires.


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

Anyone lowered running 20x10 et35 without spacers? Is it even possible without rubbing on the strut body (coilovers)? Planning on running stock 255/40s

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocoabutterlover (7 mo ago)

apollosfury said:


> Anyone lowered running 20x10 et35 without spacers? Is it even possible without rubbing on the strut body (coilovers)? Planning on running stock 255/40s
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


Check the online wheel fitment calculator; or wheel fitment industries to see if anyone else has done something similar.


----------



## dangxiii (Feb 19, 2010)

Rotiform RSE 20x10 et 35. Waiting to get air ride 









Also have a set of rotiform BLQ 19x8.5 et 35


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

Got these mounted today. Picked them up cheap from a friend who had them unused.

20x10 et35
5mm spacers in the front
255/40
Bilstein B14s
















Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

apollosfury said:


> Got these mounted today. Picked them up cheap from a friend who had them unused.
> 
> 20x10 et35
> 5mm spacers in the front
> ...


looks so good! do you have better pictures? could you please post more of it?


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

Not much but all I have for now






























Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

apollosfury said:


> Not much but all I have for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! Really like the window reflector too. Do front tint be perfect!


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

littlewhite said:


> Looks great! Really like the window reflector too. Do front tint be perfect!


thanks, that's definitely in the plans!


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice! I def prefer the pre 22 "R" logo vs current ones. Wish they kept it like how it was before.


----------



## MiniRza (Jan 18, 2019)

apollosfury said:


> Got these mounted today. Picked them up cheap from a friend who had them unused.
> 
> 20x10 et35
> 5mm spacers in the front
> ...



What wheels are these? Make and model? Look like decent BBS LM Rep, and in 20s!


----------



## apollosfury (Oct 14, 2005)

Bremmer Kraft BR7. I don't think they're made anymore



MiniRza said:


> What wheels are these? Make and model? Look like decent BBS LM Rep, and in 20s!


----------



## Sambuca1987 (4 mo ago)

Hi what wheels are these I am from the uk and would love to put these on my r-line tiguan


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone know if 255/40/20 on 20x9 ET 42 wheels will need spacers to be flush? Just bought the APR flow form A01's and I'm currently running the stock 20's the SEL R Line came with, plus spacers 15/20.


----------



## Turbo2L (Jun 17, 2008)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Anyone know if 255/40/20 on 20x9 ET 42 wheels will need spacers to be flush? Just bought the APR flow form A01's and I'm currently running the stock 20's the SEL R Line came with, plus spacers 15/20.


I answered this question for you on Facebook I believe already. The specs of the wheels you are asking about end up virtually the same as the oem wheels. You’ll 100% need spacers for flush fitment.


----------



## texastateA4 (Oct 1, 2011)

Ch3rp said:


> Finally got my wheels installed. 20x10.5 +30 Curva Concepts C300 with 295/30 Contis. I'm on H&R Sport Springs and there's more wheel gap now vs the stock wheels but I can live with it. May go the coilovers route at some point to close the gap.
> 
> View attachment 190832


WOW the tiguan can afford to fit 295's!?! that looks sick would love to see it from the rear to see the width


----------



## TH1slowGTR (10 mo ago)

Anyone running ABT wheels?


----------



## }{yBr1D (Apr 24, 2003)

Hey all, I went through this entire post and saw the different flavors of sizing and aesthetics. My wife and I recently purchased a 22 Tiguan SE R-Line, she did wanted to get the SEL R-Line but it was a bit pricey at the end of the day. This is her car and she replaced a 2013 CC which had that two-tone (mica grey w/machined face) 19x8.5 255/35/19. The Tiggy comes with 235/50/19 (the all black) which seems a little lackluster vs the two-tone 255/40/20 the SEL R-Lines comes with. The offset on those are +43 I believe.

I don't plan to go to thick/wide but I was thinking going 20x9 (possible +35~+40, not sure yet) 265/40/20. Trying to achieve close to flush with minor tuck. I am aware 295's can be pulled not sure if I would want to go that wide... also, I'll have to do some convincing for her to lower it... she is quite happy going SUV and taller than the CC which was lowered on H&R springs. 

Any insight would be helpful?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

}{yBr1D said:


> Hey all, I went through this entire post and saw the different flavors of sizing and aesthetics. My wife and I recently purchased a 22 Tiguan SE R-Line, she did wanted to get the SEL R-Line but it was a bit pricey at the end of the day. This is her car and she replaced a 2013 CC which had that two-tone (mica grey w/machined face) 19x8.5 255/35/19. The Tiggy comes with 235/50/19 (the all black) which seems a little lackluster vs the two-tone 255/40/20 the SEL R-Lines comes with. The offset on those are +43 I believe.
> 
> I don't plan to go to thick/wide but I was thinking going 20x9 (possible +35~+40, not sure yet) 265/40/20. Trying to achieve close to flush with minor tuck. I am aware 295's can be pulled not sure if I would want to go that wide... also, I'll have to do some convincing for her to lower it... she is quite happy going SUV and taller than the CC which was lowered on H&R springs.
> 
> Any insight would be helpful?


*Edit

20x8.5 ET+38 for the SEL two tone wheels


----------



## stormtrooper25 (Dec 28, 2011)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Got a set of take off SEL two tones wheels from my 22 for sale  750 +shipping
> 
> View attachment 237686


Sent you a pm on this.


----------



## Manolo 22 (1 mo ago)

Hey guys
Here's my 15 Tig 4motion

22"x10 +20 offset
265/30/22
Used hub centric rings
No rubbing at all


----------



## bmhaggard86 (3 mo ago)

DFWSKATE said:


> 20x10 with NGP Type 1 coilovers (with stock wheels in trunk)


What wheels are those? I wish I could find some PORSCHE MACAN GTS 21" wheels!


----------



## Manolo22 (25 d ago)

bmhaggard86 said:


> What wheels are those? I wish I could find some PORSCHE MACAN GTS 21" wheels!


 Niche premio and not lowered


----------



## alexc93 (Jun 17, 2018)

TigR said:


> I swap the oem for some Audi RS5 20x9s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you ever decide to sell these please let me know!


----------



## Manolo22 (25 d ago)

alexc93 said:


> If you ever decide to sell these please let me know!


I got them for sale but I'm in Vancouver Canada. Bit far probably from you


----------

